# Lubix Fusion?



## collinbxyz (Jun 18, 2011)

My guhong POM is starting to really suck at corner cutting, so I looked at lubixcube.com to see if there was anything new. I saw an update on the first page (posted 3 days ago) and it said this:



> Beyond sponsoring the event, Lubix will be a vendor at US Nationals. A percentage of our sales will be donated to the World Cube Association to help make competitions such as this one possible. We will have all of our site products available, as well as a new product to be *released approximately July 1st* called the
> *Lubix FUSION*.
> 
> This is not to be confused with the JawDrop or Superior...
> More information about this cube will be released soon.


Should be released July 1st, but I have no idea what it might be. Is it a ultimate guhong with lunhui torpedoes, or maybe an ultimate zanchi? (just guesses) What do you guys think it is?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 18, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> My guhong POM is starting to really suck at corner cutting, so I looked at lubixcube.com to see if there was anything new. I saw an update on the first page (posted 3 days ago) and it said this:
> 
> 
> Should be released July 1st, but I have no idea what it might be. Is it a ultimate guhong with lunhui torpedoes, or maybe an ultimate zanchi? (just guesses) What do you guys think it is?


 
Why not... Ask him maybe?


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 18, 2011)

i wonder if it is like this.

they maybe releasing a new cube from lubix or better yet.

mix lubix with shock oil and maru lube to make it less gummy and insanly awesome.


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 18, 2011)

its the fusion. in other words two things combined. I would be surprised if its not the guhong with torpedoes.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 18, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> My guhong POM is starting to really suck at corner cutting, so I looked at lubixcube.com to see if there was anything new. I saw an update on the first page (posted 3 days ago) and it said this:
> 
> 
> Should be released July 1st, but I have no idea what it might be. Is it a ultimate guhong with lunhui torpedoes, or maybe an ultimate zanchi? (just guesses) What do you guys think it is?


 
Darn, you beat me to it. I saw this earlier today but never got around to posting it. Anyway, the first thing I thought of was the Mufang Fusion, but it seems like Donovan only works with Dayan cubes.


----------



## jskyler91 (Jun 18, 2011)

I also think that it is the guhong with torps, although I hope he isn't just copying the godly guhong because that isn't cool. That mod rocks btw, best cube ever!!!


----------



## emolover (Jun 18, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> its the fusion. in other words two things combined. I would be surprised if its not the guhong with torpedoes.


 
It's possible that he could be using GuHong pieces an a LinYun core!


----------



## jskyler91 (Jun 18, 2011)

emolover said:


> It's possible that he could be using gulping pieces an a LinYun core!


 
gulping?


----------



## emolover (Jun 18, 2011)

jskyler91 said:


> gulping?


 
Nice speed posting before I was finished editing my mistake when using a phone.


----------



## jskyler91 (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol, sorry, I actually thought there might be a gulping piece and i was curious.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jun 18, 2011)

maybe it's an alpha CC with guhong core, stickerless and colored. (Lol)


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 18, 2011)

It's a secret. Nobody has guessed quite correctly yet.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 18, 2011)

FINALLLY HE ANNOUNCES IT!!!!! 12 more days!!!!! I cant wait!!! IT sucks knowing stuff but not being able to tell anyone!!!


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jun 19, 2011)

WOW. China blocks lubixcube.com on the web.


----------



## Drake (Jun 19, 2011)

Tall, lucky you , yeah i wonder what it is :O.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jun 19, 2011)

Post here what it is when it comes out so i can try to make it myself... as soon as I go to the cubeshop.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 20, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> WOW. China blocks lubixcube.com on the web.


 
your in china??? and why cant you see it?


----------



## cycle (Jun 20, 2011)

i think it will be a modified lingyun...


----------



## Cool Frog (Jun 20, 2011)

I think he has a large furnace that he uses to melt large amounts of plastic. He then uses this furnace to melt the plastic of all the types of dayan cubes. He then adds in x amounts of lubix to get an even coating on all the plastic. He then uses this plastic/lube mixture to make his own cubes with a mold that was made out of unicorn horns and hardened with syrup. After creating his own cube with the plastic, he assembles the cubes with troll bones as the screws, baby skulls as washers (Little pieces of course), and for the screws he can only use the best of the best. Diamond springs (the diamonds are all in one solid piece and unbreakable). After assembling the cube he then sends you a pack of stickers in any set you would like, stickers are made of the finest materials. Ponyta tails for red and orange. squirtles are used for their blue color. The green comes from the mold on the bottom of your mothers feet. White and yellow both come from the mystical Shriggenbothum (PM me if you would like to know more about this creature). The core is made from a titanium and oxygen mixture. After all this he has a personal pikachu army that zaps each and every cube with care for maximum turbo speed performance. 
The price of this cube is going to be at exactly 30 dollars. 12 dollars for the cube parts at its wholesale price, and about 3 hours of time at six dollars an hour. 
this is all 100% fact BTW




Tall5001 said:


> FINALLLY HE ANNOUNCES IT!!!!! 12 more days!!!!! I cant wait!!! IT sucks knowing stuff but not being able to tell anyone!!!


 
Hype makes me angry.


----------



## JyH (Jun 20, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> I think he has a large furnace that he uses to melt large amounts of plastic. He then uses this furnace to melt the plastic of all the types of dayan cubes. He then adds in x amounts of lubix to get an even coating on all the plastic. He then uses this plastic/lube mixture to make his own cubes with a mold that was made out of unicorn horns and hardened with syrup. After creating his own cube with the plastic, he assembles the cubes with troll bones as the screws, baby skulls as washers (Little pieces of course), and for the screws he can only use the best of the best. Diamond springs (the diamonds are all in one solid piece and unbreakable). After assembling the cube he then sends you a pack of stickers in any set you would like, stickers are made of the finest materials. Ponyta tails for red and orange. squirtles are used for their blue color. The green comes from the mold on the bottom of your mothers feet. White and yellow both come from the mystical Shriggenbothum (PM me if you would like to know more about this creature). The core is made from a titanium and oxygen mixture. After all this he has a personal pikachu army that zaps each and every cube with care for maximum turbo speed performance.
> The price of this cube is going to be at exactly 30 dollars. 12 dollars for the cube parts at its wholesale price, and about 3 hours of time at six dollars an hour.
> this is all 100% fact BTW
> 
> ...


 
I think this is fake, Pikachu's don't exist.
Although we should start our own breeding company, our ultimate goal to create the Pikachu. We shall fuse a tiger and a cat, and zap it with lightning. As long is it doesn't die, it's all gooooooooooooood.


----------



## CubeLTD (Jun 20, 2011)

JyH said:


> I think this is fake, Pikachu's don't exist.
> Although we should start our own breeding company, our ultimate goal to create the Pikachu. We shall fuse a tiger and a cat, and zap it with lightning. As long is it doesn't die, it's all gooooooooooooood.



No.. It's a mouse. You just use genetic engineering to grow large rodents then zap it with lightning. No need for tiger cat fusion..


----------



## JyH (Jun 20, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> No.. It's a mouse. You just use genetic engineering to grow large rodents then zap it with lightning. No need for tiger cat fusion..


 
Cat eat mouse. Mouse die. Mouse not worthy. Cat worthy.


----------



## jskyler91 (Jun 20, 2011)

JyH said:


> I think this is fake, Pikachu's don't exist.
> Although we should start our own breeding company, our ultimate goal to create the Pikachu. We shall fuse a tiger and a cat, and zap it with lightning. As long is it doesn't die, it's all gooooooooooooood.


 
O wow, I actually fell off my chair laughing at this and the previous post.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jun 20, 2011)

JyH said:


> I think this is fake, Pikachu's don't exist.
> Although we should start our own breeding company, our ultimate goal to create the Pikachu. We shall fuse a tiger and a cat, and zap it with lightning. As long is it doesn't die, it's all gooooooooooooood.


 
You silly, Pikachus are real it is how he makes this cube.


----------



## izovire (Jun 20, 2011)

:fp

Maybe you guys should start an off-topic thread about how Pikachus make cubes

On the other hand I'm guessing the Lubix Fusion won't be anything out of the ordinary... interesting name though.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 20, 2011)

lolollolol. I knew about this since may.



izovire said:


> :fp
> 
> Maybe you guys should start an off-topic thread about how Pikachus make cubes
> 
> On the other hand I'm guessing the Lubix Fusion won't be anything out of the ordinary... interesting name though.



It's supposed to be compatible with both Lingyun and GuHong and make them both much better. It's an Aftermarket mod.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 20, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> FINALLLY HE ANNOUNCES IT!!!!! 12 more days!!!!! I cant wait!!! IT sucks knowing stuff but not being able to tell anyone!!!


 
Jesus Christ calm down please. Yeah it's kinda cool but not 16 exclamation point cool.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jun 20, 2011)

izovire said:


> :fp
> 
> Maybe you guys should start an off-topic thread about how Pikachus make cubes
> 
> On the other hand I'm guessing the Lubix Fusion won't be anything out of the ordinary... interesting name though.


 
I already told you, But I guess I should go into more detail.

The army of pikachus Zap the titanium oxide core until it is enhanced enough to power the troll bones enough to rotate the sides faster. Needs at least 4.21 jigawatts of power.


----------



## Hodari (Jun 20, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> You silly, Pikachus are real it is how he makes this cube.


 
Pikacube?


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 20, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Jesus Christ calm down please. Yeah it's kinda cool but not 16 exclamation point cool.


 
haha sorry about that but i cant believe you actually counted my exclamation marks lol


----------



## izovire (Jun 20, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> I already told you, But I guess I should go into more detail.
> 
> The army of pikachus Zap the titanium oxide core until it is enhanced enough to power the troll bones enough to rotate the sides faster. Needs at least *4.21 jigawatts* of power.


 
Don't you mean 1.21 gigawatts?


----------



## Cool Frog (Jun 20, 2011)

izovire said:


> Don't you mean 1.21 gigawatts?


 I did think this through, The Pikachu alone would only be able to supply one lightning bolt of power. thus the need of an army of them. to supply at LEAST 4.21 gigawatts.


----------



## hig8477 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have heard of a "fusion" cube made by interchanging the edges of a Guhong and Linhui. The result was a pop resistant guhong


----------



## y3k9 (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe it's a guhong that comes with a girlfriend.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Jun 20, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> Maybe it's a guhong that comes with a girlfriend.



Both already lubed, huh?


----------



## cycle (Jun 20, 2011)

so i guess it will be torpedoes for guhong and lingyun to make them pop resistant.


----------



## Waitee (Jun 20, 2011)

NaeosPsy said:


> Both already lubed, huh?



with lubix of course


----------



## Bapao (Jun 20, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Darn, you beat me to it. I saw this earlier today but never got around to posting it. Anyway, the first thing *I thought of was the Mufang Fusion*, but it seems like Donovan only works with Dayan cubes.


 
Me too.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 20, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> haha sorry about that but i cant believe you actually counted my exclamation marks lol



Dude! when I watch your reviews, you seem so gathered and self contained. But when you post stuff, you sound like an effing !!!LUNATIC!!!  A paradox in the making... Still love ya tho bruv, keep up the good work


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 27, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Dude! when I watch your reviews, you seem so gathered and self contained. But when you post stuff, you sound like an effing !!!LUNATIC!!!  A paradox in the making... Still love ya tho bruv, keep up the good work


 
haha i never noticed that lol...


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 28, 2011)

lubix T-parts?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 28, 2011)

ihavehadasusccesfulthreadforthefirsttimeever!!!

lolbump


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Jun 29, 2011)

i am going to buy one at the us nationals


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 30, 2011)

I had an idea that maybe it was the Illusion type cube that Donovan had on his youtube account, but after seeing this thread and thinking about it for a bit, it will probably be something a bit less aesthetic and a bit more practical.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 1, 2011)

It's july 1..and its not here yet ! :'-(


----------



## smartabid (Jul 1, 2011)

I asked dOnavan and he didn't reply


----------



## JackJ (Jul 1, 2011)

You guys are really that impatient. Wow.


----------



## asportking (Jul 1, 2011)

I bet someone out there's constantly refreshing the lubixcube page so that they can have the VERY FIRST Lubix Fusion.


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 1, 2011)

he did say approxamatly.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 1, 2011)

asportking said:


> I bet someone out there's constantly refreshing the lubixcube page so that they can have the VERY FIRST Lubix Fusion.


 
ROFL i can totally see some people doing this.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 1, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> ROFL i can totally see some people doing this.



The refresh button on my browser actually broke and fell of the screen because I was molesting it at 20 clicks a second for hours on end.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 1, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> The refresh button on my browser actually broke and fell of the screen because I was molesting it at 20 clicks a second for hours on end.


 
I do this, too, the refresh page thing, but when waiting for videos of Starcraft FPVOD on youtube :O


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 1, 2011)

refreshing the page every 108 minutes the only problem is i have to keep entering 4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 2, 2011)

They posted an update! Not all the details.... but just juicy enough!

http://www.lubixcube.com/Lubix_Cube/Welcome.html 

It appears (my speculation) as if Donovan and/or Ben have been working on some designs for plastic.... either cubies, cores, full cubes, or aftermarket attachments.... I guess we'll have to wait a little bit longer.... GRRRRR

-Achilles308


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 2, 2011)

Lubix Cubes.com said:


> UPDATE! 7/1
> Hi Guys.
> I know a lot of you are patiently waiting for me to release the FUSION, but the manufacturing is not done yet. I spoke to my manufacturer, and he said it should be ready on the 8th. (I’m holding my breath as well).
> I’ve been working on this project since April, so the timelines are best guesses. I’m past the CAD Design and Stereo Lithography part of testing. Tooling should be done this week.
> ...



Thought i might as well post the full thing so everyone is is lazy can see it


----------



## asportking (Jul 2, 2011)

achilles308 said:


> They posted an update! Not all the details.... but just juicy enough!
> 
> http://www.lubixcube.com/Lubix_Cube/Welcome.html
> 
> ...


 
Lets hope that this new cube doesn't somehow infringe the v-cube patent


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm not, yet, convinced that it's a new cube... My guess is that it's either a new core (seeing as Donovan has always been pretty hard on the regular Dayan cores) or it's a drop in aftermarket attachment for the edge pieces of the good old GuHong.

The GuHong (at least the one I have...) has a slotted hole at the bottom of each edge piece. One could mold some sort of plastic piece to fit in there and offer some kind of benefit. The LunHui torpedoes just don't fit without some serious modification as mentioned.

-achilles308


----------



## Owen (Jul 2, 2011)

Woah! It seems to be an actually original product, not just a modification of an existing one!


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 6, 2011)

Owen said:


> Woah! It seems to be an actually original product, not just a modification of an existing one!


 
Im totally buying one first if it is


----------



## izovire (Jul 6, 2011)

achilles308 said:


> I'm not, yet, convinced that it's a new cube... My guess is that it's either a new core (seeing as Donovan has always been pretty hard on the regular Dayan cores) or it's a drop in aftermarket attachment for the edge pieces of the good old GuHong.
> 
> The GuHong (at least the one I have...) has a slotted hole at the bottom of each edge piece. One could mold some sort of plastic piece to fit in there and offer some kind of benefit. *The LunHui torpedoes just don't fit without some serious modification as mentioned*.
> 
> -achilles308


 
All you have to do is cut the arms off of the torpedoes. And if they don't fit then there's some excess plastic in the guhong edges. It's an easy mod.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 8, 2011)

Still nothing...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 8, 2011)

It's 54 minutes into the day. Chill out.


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 8, 2011)

"(I’m holding my breath as well)." 

I think it would be best if we all breath at a moment like this...


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 8, 2011)

15 hrs and 22 mins into the day now....


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 8, 2011)

guys, it is not life or death here.
next thing you know it will probably a lubix zhanchi!


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 8, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> guys, it is not life or death here.
> next thing you know it will probably a lubix zhanchi!


 
It would be the zhanchi, because calling it the lubix fusion would make it seem like Donovan made the zhanchi


----------



## Chappi (Jul 8, 2011)

Jeesus,
this is becoming even more exciting than the last shuttle start 


----------



## jrb (Jul 8, 2011)

When is he going to release it!!??!! I'm dying to know what it is!


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 8, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> 15 hrs and 22 mins into the day now....


 
I talked to donovan and everything will be totally ready for sale monday. With videos and everything!


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 8, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> ... everything...



Oh so descriptive... End the misery! If you know, cough it up!


----------



## jrb (Jul 8, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> I talked to donovan and everything will be totally ready for sale monday. With videos and everything!


 
Yeah, but when are we going to get to know what type of cube it is?


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 8, 2011)

jrb said:


> Yeah, but when are we going to get to know what type of cube it is?


 when its released haha. You will see and you will like it. just wait its too exciting for me to say anything more ......mwhahahaha


Edit: Also just to let you know its not a brand new cube like a new brand or anything just more modifications....sorta


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 8, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> when its released haha. You will see and you will like it. just wait its too exciting for me to say anything more ......mwhahahaha
> 
> 
> Edit: Also just to let you know its not a brand new cube like a new brand or anything just more modifications....sorta


 
what cube is modded/ the zhanchi?


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 8, 2011)

I do hope he opens up for orders BEFORE Monday (so that they can be shipped on Monday).

It takes 5 days to ship to me... which means if I order on Monday... it likely wont ship till Tuesday... and that means no cube till Saturday at best... and more likely not till Monday.

Whereas, if it ships on Monday... then I'll for sure have it by Friday or Saturday...


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 8, 2011)

achilles308 said:


> I do hope he opens up for orders BEFORE Monday (so that they can be shipped on Monday).
> 
> It takes 5 days to ship to me... which means if I order on Monday... it likely wont ship till Tuesday... and that means no cube till Saturday at best... and more likely not till Monday.
> 
> Whereas, if it ships on Monday... then I'll for sure have it by Friday or Saturday...


 doubt it! he will have evrything UP on monday for orders to be placed not ready sunday. sorry 


JyH said:


> Nobody cares because it's going to be another overpriced product that kids will buy, even though they already have a fine main.


 
why are you so negative about lubix?


----------



## HumanDude (Jul 9, 2011)

JyH said:


> I'm negative about Lubix because he overprices Dayan cubes that have nothing done to them except be lubed with differential oil. Then, he sells his "homemade" lubricant which is really differential oil in a plastic syringe, and overprices it. Next, there's the Lubix ELITE which is just a rip-off. Nobody should be paying over $20 for a 3x3, and he's just ripping people off by hyping it up to make more money.


 
Actually, I believe they've also had the 48-point edge mod done to them. Some people don't like doing the work themselves and are willing to pay for someone else to - so let them. Though I personally just did the mods myself and found a cheaper lube similar to his, I don't have anything against Donovan or his business. If people are willing to pay, let them. It's not your money that they're spending.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 9, 2011)

HumanDude said:


> Actually, I believe they've also had the 48-point edge mod done to them. Some people don't like doing the work themselves and are willing to pay for someone else to - so let them. Though I personally just did the mods myself and found a cheaper lube similar to his, I don't have anything against Donovan or his business. If people are willing to pay, let them. It's not your money that they're spending.


 
i agree because it takes an hr to mod all the corners. thats 1hr of minimum wage


----------



## Drake (Jul 9, 2011)

I think i know what's the lubix fusion .


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 9, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> doubt it! he will have evrything UP on monday for orders to be placed not ready sunday. sorry




Boooooooooooooo!

I hope it has nothing to do with the LunHui... anything but the LunHui.


----------



## Drake (Jul 9, 2011)

If it's what I think their is no relation with the lunhui and the zhanchi (like maybe but not directly), if it's what I think*.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 9, 2011)

Drake said:


> If it's what I think their is no relation with the lunhui and the zhanchi (like maybe but not directly), if it's what I think*.



Well what do you think it is?


----------



## Drake (Jul 9, 2011)

Like if it's really that i can't say it cause it will break the fun!


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 9, 2011)

Well... there was a rumor (I'm to lazy to look up who it was...) that it was a LingYun with anchors... but at this point I don't care as much. I'm pissed off with all these games... I'm going to have to seriously consider whether it's worth the price given all the jerking around. I'm currently inclined to say no...


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 9, 2011)

JyH said:


> I'm negative about Lubix because he overprices Dayan cubes that have nothing done to them except be lubed with differential oil. Then, he sells his "homemade" lubricant which is really differential oil in a plastic syringe, and overprices it. Next, there's the Lubix ELITE which is just a rip-off. Nobody should be paying over $20 for a 3x3, and he's just ripping people off by hyping it up to make more money.


 
They actually have a lot of stuff done to them. 48 point edge mod and are fully lubed to the fullest potential. Also if you havent looked at the many threads and MANY sources saying lubix ISNT differential oil or shock oil then you should. also who put the "" around homemade and who ever said that it isnt home made it comes from a factory. and the price he charges includes the price of lube in it + labor + cube. Its very reasonable if you really think about it. As for the elite i do agree idk why people would buy it for $50-110 but they do and if you dont want to dont do it. Also he doesnt do it for money its because he enjoys helping people. He has a VERY VERY well paying job this is just part time and not his main source of income. I dont want to argue and bicker back and forth all day but everything you said is incorrect and i know it for a fact. You have your opinions but if you feel you dont like it why bother commenting or being negative in the first place.



achilles308 said:


> Well... there was a rumor (I'm to lazy to look up who it was...) that it was a LingYun with anchors... but at this point I don't care as much. I'm pissed off with all these games... I'm going to have to seriously consider whether it's worth the price given all the jerking around. I'm currently inclined to say no...



Dont get all mad or already say no just wait. Nobody has any patience just wait it will be well worth it but already rejecting something you dont know wont help you


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 9, 2011)

Tall5001, you act as if you're his spokesperson. You might want to confirm that what you said is true before saying it.
(In regards to the "He doesn't do it for the money, he does it to be nice" etc)

As for all this discussion about it, if you think it's overhyped, don't participate in the hype.
If you think it's not worth it, don't buy it.
If you think it's the best thing in the world, buy one.

Nuff said?


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 9, 2011)

ChrisBird said:


> Tall5001, you act as if you're his spokesperson. You might want to confirm that what you said is true before saying it.
> (In regards to the "He doesn't do it for the money, he does it to be nice" etc)


 
I was on the phone with him yesterday for 1:45 he has told me NUMEROUS time he doesnt do it because he wants more money! and thats what nobody gets.



JyH said:


> Commas are useful.
> anyway, I haven't heard of anyone who has used both and said they felt a difference. I've tried both, and did NOT feel any difference at all. $20 for 8cc of differential oil is ridiculous, but mad props for making a huge profit off of it.


it may not feel different but it is different and also lubix is better for your cube. Better for the plastic where Diff is ment for RC cars that get hot so the oil will work when heated lubix doesnt need that


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 9, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> I was on the phone with him yesterday for 1:45 he has told me NUMEROUS time he doesnt do it because he wants more money! and thats what nobody gets.


 
Obviously not. If he truly didn't want more money, he'd do it for free. He is clearly trying to make a profit by pricing his cubes and lube so high.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 9, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Obviously not. If he truly didn't want more money, he'd do it for free. He is clearly trying to make a profit by pricing his cubes and lube so high.


 
ugh..... he is making a profit so he can use his money for more projects like this and a perfect tensioner and perfect core. and to keep his business alive. how would he do it for free this stuff is expensive and not cheap or easy he cant just do it for free he would be loosing *THOUSANDS* of dollars



JyH said:


> If it doesn't feel different, then what's the point of paying extra? Where are you getting these facts from?


You know its not even worth arguing with you. You have your mind set and you wont give up. Fine i dont care. Do what u want just if you dont have something nice to say please dont bother saying it. especally if its degrading to a person or company


----------



## Keban (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 9, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> ugh..... he is making a profit so he can use his money for more projects like this and a perfect tensioner and perfect core. and to keep his business alive. how would he do it for free this stuff is expensive and not cheap or easy he cant just do it for free he would be loosing *THOUSANDS* of dollars


 
Yes, but why would he care about losing funds? He isn't in it for money, right?


----------



## HumanDude (Jul 9, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Yes, but why would he care about losing funds? He isn't in it for money, right?


 
If I was doing stuff to help people, I really wouldn't want to lose money as well...
NOBODY wants to be losing money. Just because someone works to help people doesn't mean that he/she shouldn't be allowed to at the very least break even.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 9, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Yes, but why would he care about losing funds? He isn't in it for money, right?


 he has to make his money back and as i said he puts his profits into making new stuff


JyH said:


> You have no good reasoning in your arguments. I've seen your other posts, and you seem to defend Lubix whenever somebody says something bad about it, then you can't give supporting arguments.


 and all you do it says its bad and a rip off. you tear down lubix whenever someone says something good about it then you can't give supporting arguments


----------



## Drake (Jul 9, 2011)

Hmm lol i dboubt even if it's for fun, i don't think he would like to lose money. And their an diffrence between silicone and shock oil! Put silicone in a race care, and hmm we will see who's right? The silicone change of state at 150 celcius, you can try if you want/if you are able. Lubix and chock oil is not the same thing. And the shock oil is just harder to rub away. The silicone he use can be used in shampoo, and if you use an shampoo that as shock oil in it, hmm...


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 9, 2011)

Drake said:


> Hmm lol i dboubt even if it's for fun, i don't think he would like to lose money. And their an diffrence between silicone and shock oil! Put silicone in a race care, and hmm we will see who's right? The silicone change of state at 150 celcius, you can try if you want/if you are able. Lubix and chock oil is not the same thing. And the chock oil is just harder to rub away. The silicone he use can be used in shampoo, and if you use an shampoo that as shock oil in it, hmm...


 
thanks drake for the back up and a reasonable explanation. and its Shock oil not Chock just a pointer


----------



## Drake (Jul 9, 2011)

No problem and yes i know, just did an error.


----------



## Drake (Jul 9, 2011)

And the shock oil should leave and certain residue, cause it's still an sort of oil. Lubix leave a residue to, but what lubix do, is that the extra amought of lubix mix with the plastic dust, and other small things, like hair, to remove just rub the pieces with a clenex. You know how greasy is the motor of a car, imagine an race car, and you put that in your cube?


----------



## Andri Maulana (Jul 9, 2011)

i think we should thank's to lubix because they discover a new lube that is very good for cube.

maybe if lubix never come out to the market, we never know that diff oil can be used as a lube

sorry for bad english


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 9, 2011)

Well I agree that lubix is certainly best lube out there, I appreciate lubix for bringing that out. it just makes the cube super awesome But okay i have a question here about overpricing.
if they can sell 8 cc for 20 dollars, why dont they sell 4cc for 10 dollars and 2 cc for 5 dollars?


----------



## Drake (Jul 9, 2011)

So in that way it's better worht to buy the 8cc, sorta marketing, in a sence. He is not doing that for money, but in a sence, you don't want to loose money, and to do that it take a lot of spare time.


----------



## Drake (Jul 9, 2011)

Hmm? Even if it have the same viscosity of lubix it doesn't mean it's lubix? An cat as 2 eyes like ous and it doesn't mean i am an cat, lol .


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 9, 2011)

Drake said:


> So in that way it's better worht to buy the 8cc, sorta marketing, in a sence. He is not doing that for money, but in a sence, you don't want to loose money, and to do that it take a lot of spare time.


 Marketing can be something like 2cc for 6.5 . 4cc for 2 dollars less than 2 times 2cc , i.e 11, and similarly 20 dollars for 8cc so that even if someone doesnt buy much of it, he feels he has not missed out so much.
This is just a way of tempting anyone very badly who buys lubix into buying an 8cc one. I ordered myself an 8cc one a week back.
In no ways i m against lubix or anything, just saying .


----------



## asportking (Jul 9, 2011)

Just sayin, I don't think lubix's prices are that ridiculous. Ok, the lube itself may be a little pricy, but an ultimate guhong is only $8 more than a normal guhong. So you pay $8 to have it lubed well, tensioned, and the edge mod done to it. Sure, it's not super cheap, but for people like me who can barely even tension a cube well, it's worth it. If other people want to do the mod and stuff themselves, go ahead and do it. But there's nothing wrong with paying people $8 to do it for them.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 9, 2011)

JyH said:


> I did not understand any of that post. I'm sorry.



He meant that a cat has 2 eyes just like us but it's not human. there are also tons more factors into deciding what's what.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 9, 2011)

I am finally an OP of a successful thread!

I have ordered 4cc of lubix twice, and ordered an ultimate lunhui, and I only have good things to say about them. 

I hate when people complain about lubix, Donovan, and the prices. Just deal with it.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 9, 2011)

To clear things up, not being in it for the money and not wanting to lose money are COMPLETELY different things. So many of you assume that he's greedy because he charges. A man has to live. If you don't like his products, don't buy them. Kinda disappointed in a few people at their harsh reactions to Donovan.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> To clear things up, not being in it for the money and not wanting to lose money are COMPLETELY different things. So many of you assume that he's greedy because he charges. A man has to live. If you don't like his products, don't buy them. Kinda disappointed in a few people at their harsh reactions to Donovan.


 
I agree _completely_. Lubix may be slightly overpriced, but it is the best thing out there. If you want to be the best speedcuber, use the best supplies and deal with it.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 9, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> ...but it is the best thing out there.


 
That's the problem: most people don't see a (noticeable, consequential) difference between 50K diff. oil and Lubix. Why charge so much compared to other products for almost no difference?


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 9, 2011)

WOW, that was intense!!!! I think both tall and Jyh are making since, but for different reasons. Tall considers all that Donovan has done and the hard work he puts in and then looks at the 25 dollar price tag and thinks it to be very charitable and I would agree to that. Jyh is pointing out however, that paying over 20 dollars for a cube is kind of ridiculous no matter who made it or what they did to it and i would agree to that as well.

I think you guys just need to agree to disagree neither of you is completely right and there is no point in arguing about who is. Jyh, Tall can defend something he feels is great any time it is challenged if he wants to just as many would defend their religious beliefs int he same situation. Tall, Jyh is just pointing out some issues that he sees in buying a 25 dollar cube.

Lets all just chill


----------



## Drake (Jul 9, 2011)

The samething? The feeling maybe, their an reason because people that put oil as lube. In a way or another the shock oil is in base an oil, right? The cube reatic diffrently after time, with oil, or silicone.


----------



## choza244 (Jul 9, 2011)

since here are too many lubix users I wanted to know how many times can I lube a Vcube 7 with the lubix 2cc??

Thanks in advance


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 9, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> That's the problem: most people don't see a (noticeable, consequential) difference between 50K diff. oil and Lubix. Why charge so much compared to other products for almost no difference?


 
Yes, obviously that is the main concern, but it happens all the time. For example, if you buy a name brand "Nike" shirt versus maybe a "Hanes" (or other type of shirt?). It is arguable they both serve the same purpose and there isn't much of a difference, but Nike almost always has higher prices. Why? Because they are supposed to be the best quality and have a reputation that allows them to make it high prices and still sell. Is that always right? Probably not.



choza244 said:


> since here are too many lubix users I wanted to know how many times can I lube a Vcube 7 with the lubix 2cc??
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
This made me lol. random? post your question here : http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ne-answer-question-thread&p=596543#post596543


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 9, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> Yes, obviously that is the main concern, but it happens all the time. For example, if you buy a name brand "Nike" shirt versus maybe a "Hanes" (or other type of shirt?). It is arguable they both serve the same purpose and there isn't much of a difference, but Nike almost always has higher prices. Why? Because they are supposed to be the best quality and have a reputation that allows them to make it high prices and still sell. Is that always right? Probably not.



I can understand buying something that has a good reputation, or even just supporting the seller, but that still doesn't explain your statement:



MovingOnUp said:


> If you want to be the best speedcuber, use the best supplies and deal with it.



I don't believe that just because something has a good reputation means that it is "better" than something else. It also doesn't automatically make you the best speedcuber if you use a particular product.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 9, 2011)

ChrisBird said:


> Tall5001, you act as if you're his spokesperson. You might want to confirm that what you said is true before saying it.
> (In regards to the "He doesn't do it for the money, he does it to be nice" etc)
> 
> As for all this discussion about it, if you think it's overhyped, don't participate in the hype.
> ...


 
He knows Donvan in real life. He's got a primary source for what he says.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 9, 2011)

jskyler91 said:


> WOW, that was intense!!!! I think both tall and Jyh are making *sence*, but for different reasons. Tall considers all that Donovan has done and the hard work he puts in and then looks at the 25 dollar price tag and thinks it to be very charitable and I would agree to that. Jyh is pointing out however, that paying over 20 dollars for a cube is kind of ridiculous no matter who made it or what they did to it and i would agree to that as well.
> 
> I think you guys just need to agree to disagree neither of you is completely right and there is no point in arguing about who is. Jyh, Tall can defend something he feels is great any time it is challenged if he wants to just as many would defend their religious beliefs int he same situation. Tall, Jyh is just pointing out some issues that he sees in buying a 25 dollar cube.
> 
> Lets all just chill


 
agreed im done. I wasnt trying to start something like this. I just wanted to know what and why he had to always be so negative to something that he doesnt like, if he doesnt like it ignore it. And it is sorta like religion and the agument ends up the same you agree to disagree thanks jskyler91 you make a great point and a great way to end this. but i agree with collinbxy "I hate when people complain about lubix, Donovan, and the prices. Just deal with it." and thats why i defend him like this. Thanks again!


----------



## Pixel 6 (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, I'm not very active in posting here, but figured I'd come by and give a few words.

Lubix History:
Not sure if anyone knows, but next week is the one year anniversary for Lubix. (July 17th), 2 days before my birthday, Yay! 
Last year at this time I was just introducing my silicone to the cubing world... which was immediately pounced upon and torn apart by pretty much everybody. Come a year later... the attacks still continue, but the difference is that now a lot of people have found good results with my silicone on various puzzles, using what was at the time an unpopular method of "lube the core".

Thanks to Patrick Kelly motivating me to join him, and Tyson Mao for letting my launch my silicone at US Nationals 2010... flash forward a year, and I'm a sponsor of the US Nationals 2011 this year. I'm giving away over 60 various puzzles for prizes every event, and all 3 places. Also I'm donating over 60 silicone, several ELITE cubes as well as percentage of my sales to help make competitions like this one happen. I've been to a bunch of competitions now, and having prizes to win definitely make the events more fun. I'm grateful to be in a position to make such an impact on the biggest US competition of the year, as well as the smaller ones that lead up to it. (Especially after only being in business a year.) So for those of you who have supported my business and my ideas, Thank You.

Let's see...
After getting amazing results with using my lube on the GuHong shortly after it came out, and stumbling upon the best way to lube them because of the annoying spring squeak, the Ultimate Lubix GuHong has become the main for a lot of people, and made it's way to the worlds fastest cube. This also set a precedence for our business, that we are only interested in releasing the best products possible to customers. This is why we have stuck with the Dayan company who has some pretty amazing designs. Our interest in selling "the best" should be apparent by us not selling another Dayan cube the "LingYun" because of popping problems.

The ELITE:
I went nuts on modifying my own cube, and experimented with every modification I could think of. This lead to the ELITE. By popular demand I introduced them to my website... which was immediately a bad idea because I couldn't keep up with the demand. Choosing to go with the eBay auction route has caused the cube to go pretty high in price, but also keep the building of them manageable for Ben and I. I'm personally still using the same one I made 8 months ago or so, and love it. I can guarantee you that you can quadruple the prices they fetch on eBay, and I wouldn't sell my personal ELITE for that price. To sum it up, you get what you pay for.

The products I sell are top shelf, and unless we think it's worth using ourselves, we simply won't sell them. Keep in mind I can get any cube or puzzle from my distributer, but I choose to mod Dayan cubes because people like those cubes and appreciate our work. Believe me that it would be much easier to simply buy all kinds of cubes in bulk, and re-sell them in without doing any work to them... there's quite a few reputable companies already doing so. What Ben and I do, anyone else could do... but on a big scale, other stores would have a rough time working this business model in addition to resale.

I speak with Tall5001 pretty often about what goes on in the Lubix world, so for the most part if he has a comment about Lubix, it's generally accurate. He's trustworthy, and I enjoy sharing what ideas we have with someone who is objective, has good opinions and ideas, and respects my confidentiality. People either love us, or hate us. There's a handful of people that defend Lubix, because they quite simply are defending themselves because they have gotten good results with Lubix products. People that tend to oppose Lubix (not everyone) do so because they have not used our cubes or lube, and join on the band wagon of "too expensive, or ripoff". Which is a bit harsh. I have a money back guarantee, if anyone felt ripped off, they could simply ask for a refund. Ripping off someone who has never bought anything from us seems to be unfair, and the idea of defending this mentality is both exhausting and futile. I'm not interested in defending every decision we make with our business... so I simply won't.

New Lubix things:
I've been testing a version of the Fusion for a few months now... and it's simply perfect. However, the manufacturing for the Fusion is not ready yet. It's close though. I've been pushing my manufacturer to get it finished, but even now today he said that it would be ready on Tuesday instead of Monday. Unfortunately I have a full Audio Engineering schedule this up and coming week so even having the time to pick up the Fusion, get everything packaged, and getting the website updated will be a task. It looks like the earliest I'll release it and start taking orders is Wednesday. I need the finished product in hand to do the videos, so I want to get things like that done first. Sorry in advance to anyone who will feel ripped off at the price. Yes, I am in business like anybody else to make a profit. But how someone runs a business can say a lot about their morals. What I have planned for my profits is to keep introducing things that cubers will benefit from. An idea without means stops most people from taking action. I'm privileged to have both. I'm not a big company, but I feel with the help of people around me (especially Ben!) we can make a positive impact to the cubing community. I enjoy cubing, and simply want to become the best I can. If our products help other people feel the same way, mission accomplished.

I wanted to let those of you who are waiting, that the ZhanChi's were shipped out to me 2 days ago, and it usually takes a week at best for my cubes to come in from Hong Kong. Once they are in I'll update my site with pricing, pictures, etc. The preparation for the cubes (Turning them into Ultimates by assembling them, doing the 48 point edge mod, lubing them from the inside-out, tensioning and stickering.) should be the same amount of work as the LunHui, so expect the price to be the same at $21.99. I don't like the idea of doing pre-orders like other companies do. So when they are actually in my hands, I will put them up for sale.

Not sure really where to end this banter... but I guess I'll leave it at this. 
Lubix is 2 people, so please try to bear with us. We strive to work at 100%, but Lubix is a 7 day a week business, and at times we have to prioritize to keep things moving. To read people arguing over semantics frustrates us because we take pride in our work. The 2 of us have built thousands of cubes... stop for a moment and really consider what dedication that takes. Could you do it? There's tons of things that we are doing to make our business more efficient, but all things take time. Running a business like this is not easy, but we do our best, and look forward to what the future may bring.


- FIN -

After coming across the thread where people were making a joke about a cube better than the ELITE... I had my designer work up some new stickers for me: I'll have them Monday.






I'm also looking at changing up the center logo stickers a bit... the word "Lubix" is behind the logo. Do you guys like it this way, or does the normal way with the word "Lubix" in front of the logo look better.





Lastly, I pretty much wrote this here so that I don't need to update my website today, and then again on Wednesday.

Everyone take care, and know I'll release the Fusion as soon as possible.

- Pixel -


----------



## sauso (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey Dude, look forward to seeing it. I have brought both a LunHui and a GuHong from you and i think they are awesome.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 9, 2011)

Pixel 6 said:


> I can guarantee you that you can quadruple the prices they fetch on eBay


So if we buy it for $100, you have to buy it back from us for $400 (unless you can organise another buyer) or else we can sue?



Pixel 6 said:


> I'm also looking at changing up the center logo stickers a bit... the word "Lubix" is behind the logo. Do you guys like it this way, or does the normal way with the word "Lubix" in front of the logo look better.
> [/IMG]


Perhaps you should put it in front, then raise the prices by $50 for the added value.


----------



## jrb (Jul 9, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I hate when people complain about lubix, Donovan, and the prices. Just deal with it.



I completely agree with you.


----------



## SoupFlies (Jul 9, 2011)

Donovan meant that with the Elite, it has a personal value greater than the purchase price. I believe what he means is that even if the cube cost him $100... If you tried to buy that Elite, his personal main, for $400.... He would reject that offer. To him his Elite is worth more than $400. Not everybody would have the exact outlook as Donovan on this, but I think it is reasonable to say that people hold a higher value for their cube than what they payed. For example, before my father passed away he gave me a necklace that he bought for $5... If i somehow lost this necklace. I would stop at nothing to get it back. Its worth $5, but to me it has a limitless value. Im sure that everybody has something they possess that is worth more to them than its purchase price. This is the point that, while not as extreme, that Donovan made.

As for as the stickers...
This is the first time I have seen anything of it, and I live/work with Donovan.
My personal opinion is that it looks cool, and give a feeling of depth to the sticker. There is nothing wrong with the way that the stickers are it is just an idea that Donovan had, that he thought would be cool. 
Personally I like it. It looks nice and clean. Simple as that. I vote for it.

I do know that Donovan ultimately wants to get rid of the word Lubix on his center stickers and simply go with the chevron logo to identify the product.
This would be the cleanest way to brand an item. The Nike Swoosh, the Olympic Rings, the Mercedes Emblem, or the Apple logo... These are all perfect examples. The idea of putting the Lubix letters behind the chevron is a step towards that direction. I personally support this idea and think that a clean symbol that is related with Lubix is a good idea, letters are majorly ugly.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 9, 2011)

first logo looks kind of kindergarten.
Second one looks more 'pro' for business.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 9, 2011)

I will have to go with soupflies on this one. Removing the LUBIX text completely would help identify Lubix as a company


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 9, 2011)

Yep without te words looks so much nicer. Do you have an estimated price for the zhanchi and fusion?


----------



## Vinny (Jul 9, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Yep without te words looks so much nicer. Do you have an estimated price for the zhanchi and fusion?


 
"_The preparation for the cubes... should be the same amount of work as the LunHui, so expect the price to be the same at $21.99._"


----------



## Drake (Jul 9, 2011)

Hmm why not put the "lubix" in the the cube? Like that you can say you put "lubix' in the cube, lol .


----------



## choza244 (Jul 9, 2011)

Donovan, are you going to sell the Jaw Drop stickers apart? or we can choose them when you buy a cube?? I really like that sticker and I don't care if it is kindergarden, that sticker is soo awesome.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Jul 9, 2011)

its not what you think it is.


----------



## choza244 (Jul 9, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> its not what you think it is.


 
then what is it? he said he will have those stickers on monday, or is a joke like the Lubix Jawdrop?


----------



## James Cavanauh (Jul 9, 2011)

canttt sayyy


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 9, 2011)

I appreciate the update! I'm sorry if I came off a bit harsh. I was simply frustrated with the way the dates of Fusion has moved, and moved, and it'll likely move again... Such is the life of manufacturing... things are rarely manufactured fast enough. I should know. The key is to isolate your customers as much from these delays as possible. The manufacture should have done that to you. And you should have done that to us. Don't put a date unless it is 100% for sure going to be out. Don't tease a date and offer nothing (TWICE!).

Donovan, I've come to trust your opinion because of the accuracy of your reviews and comments in your videos. I've purchased the Ultimate GuHong and the LunHui and everything you've said about them is accurate.

When you say things like...


Lubix.com 6-14-2011 said:


> ...a new product to be released approximately July 1st called the
> Lubix FUSION.
> 
> This is not to be confused with the JawDrop or Superior...
> More information about this cube will be released soon.





Lubix.com 7-1-2011 said:


> I assure you it will be worth the wait!



I trusted you. I trusted that the dates were accurate and that the product you're describing is accurate. The dates have been wrong up until this point... and I'm sorry to say but that has hurt my perception of the product. I'm not close minded on it. Hell, we still don't know what the damn thing is! However, it went from 'automatic purchase' to 'wait for reviews to see if it is what he says it is'.

I love Lubix, and mean no harm, but that is how I feel about this situation.




Pixel 6 said:


> I've been testing a version of the Fusion for a few months now... and it's simply perfect.
> 
> Everyone take care, and know I'll release the Fusion as soon as possible.
> 
> - Pixel -


Simply perfect???! Wow that is a strong word... you know what that means...


Pixel 6 said:


> Sorry in advance to anyone who will feel ripped off at the price.


A pre-release apology for the high price... ruh roh!

I like the Jaw Drop sticker. I don't think I'd buy it or use it on a cube though. I guess it depends on the context. As far as "Lubix" in front or behind the cube, I don't think it matters. The current (text in front) logo looks good. The text behind looks OK. And I think a no text option would maybe look better. But it really doesn't matter to me. I'm not buying a cube for the logo sticker.

-achilles308


----------



## Drake (Jul 9, 2011)

From what i know, i think the price should be around 25$, or less.


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 9, 2011)

achilles308 said:


> a LingYun with anchors



say, how come lubix hasn't made products from the lingyun? or the taiyan?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 9, 2011)

Pixel 6 said:


> After getting amazing results with using my lube on the GuHong shortly after it came out, and stumbling upon the best way to lube them because of the annoying spring squeak, the Ultimate Lubix GuHong has become the main for a lot of people, and made it's way to the worlds fastest cube. This also set a precedence for our business, that we are only interested in releasing the best products possible to customers. This is why we have stuck with the Dayan company who has some pretty amazing designs. Our interest in selling "the best" should be apparent by us not selling another Dayan cube the "LingYun" because of popping problems.


 
This.



aminayuko said:


> say, how come lubix hasn't made products from the lingyun? or the taiyan?


----------



## Drake (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah but their a way to fix lingyun poping problem with putting torpedoes or sommething.


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 9, 2011)

It was a rumor that they might be working on a LingYun with anchors... I wouldn't put any stock into it. We'll all have to wait till Wednesday at the earliest...

My best guess is that it's a core and hardware set that works with Dayan cubes amazingly well.


----------



## Drake (Jul 10, 2011)

Hmm for the hardware don't you think it would be a little hard? Not to much for the core, but make screws that fit perfectly in? Hmm...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 10, 2011)

Drake said:


> Yeah but their a way to fix lingyun poping problem with putting torpedoes or sommething.


 
Waffo's Tutorial


----------



## Drake (Jul 10, 2011)

That's why i said or "sommething". Just by putting an cube4you core an screws, make the pops rare, depending on your tension, (normal).


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't like their lube (Maybe because the cube that I had lubed with lubix wasn't to my liking...

I am a bit interested in the tensioner for cubes... gives it the perfect feel? HOW DO YOU KNOW HOW I LIKE MY CUBES =(?


----------



## Drake (Jul 10, 2011)

The thing is that normaly people love to have their cube, not to tight, not to loose, so that it corner cut wells, but not pops, so.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 10, 2011)

Drake said:


> The thing is that normaly people love to have their cube, not to tight, not to loose, so that it corner cut wells, but not pops, so.


 
I like mine more on the loose side, and don't mind if they pop.


----------



## SoupFlies (Jul 10, 2011)

The tension tool is designed to be exact. It can be exact on the loose side, exact on the tight side, or just right in the middle. It would have our suggested tensions the ones that we like and have good performance on our personal cubes.
The point:
Taking the pain out of tensioning for a long time, cutting it down to an exact no guess work method, and getting every side exactly the same. We think this concept would cut tensioning times down to 1 minute.


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 10, 2011)

Perfect cube shapes... perfect core... perfect screws and springs... perfect lube... AND perfect tension.............. well well...


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 10, 2011)

choza244 said:


> Donovan, are you going to sell the Jaw Drop stickers apart? or we can choose them when you buy a cube?? I really like that sticker and I don't care if it is kindergarden, that sticker is soo awesome.


 
hehe i officially thank you from me because this sticker is originally MY idea...I'm currently awaiting a response from Donovan to see exactly what he is planning to do with it seeing as how I designed the original and he added a few minor touch ups. My proof can be found here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?29716-LUBIX-JAWDROP-LOGO&highlight=lubix+jawdrop

I will post an update when I receive a response, until then i will find this very funny seeing as how I created it as a joke and NEVER expected an actual business to start using it


----------



## choza244 (Jul 10, 2011)

jaja, yes I remember that and that's what I was surprised when he said he will recieve them on monday, but then James Cavanauh said that it was not what I was thinking so I will wait to see what happens. But if he really produced the stickers I would like to put it in a cube definitely xD.


----------



## SoulSeeker (Jul 10, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> ...because this sticker is originally MY idea..





MovingOnUp said:


> ...No i am not the original creator and, therefore, cannot claim credit for the lubix jawdrop  ...



uhm.. what? :confused:


----------



## Keban (Jul 10, 2011)

If you make that Jawdrop sticker I will go ahead and buy another 8cc syringe of lubix.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 10, 2011)

SoulSeeker said:


> uhm.. what? :confused:


 
I made the sticker/logo. Owen, the original creator, was not going to, or was even thinking, of making a logo. Therefore I claim credit for the logo. However, recently I have just given Donovan full rights to use the sticker in his business. He doesn't know to the full extent how he will use them, but he likes them  .



Keban said:


> If you make that Jawdrop sticker I will go ahead and buy another 8cc syringe of lubix.


 
This made me lol. You really want a sticker don't you?



Without saying too much, he has told me that the new stickers are basically to make a winning cube "cooler". More I don't know if i am allowed/should say. I don't want to ruin any surprises but at the same time want to clear up some confusion.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Jul 10, 2011)

if you produced the jawdrop stickers i would buy like 15 lol.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Jul 10, 2011)

choza244 said:


> but then James Cavanauh said that it was not what I was thinking


 arggg i wanna say what i know but even the tidbit i know completley threw me off. i was like WHAT THE HELL!?!?!?


----------



## Chappi (Jul 10, 2011)

Just ordered an 'Ultimate Lubix ZhanChi' a few hours ago, damn, and now I'm again gettin' crazy while waiting for the delivery . Hope it's not 85 days again because of German Customs!!!
Love Lubix! Best cubes and service EVER!
Go on Donovan, you're doin' great!
Thx for your help with my delivery problems!


----------



## choza244 (Jul 10, 2011)

damn, I just want to know what the fusion is so I can order it or order the zhanchi..... and maybe is not even a 3x3 xD


----------



## Drake (Jul 10, 2011)

To bad i just ordered mine zhanchi from icubemart yesterday, but hmm i will somme extra mod on mine .


----------



## Chappi (Jul 10, 2011)

choza244 said:


> damn, I just want to know what the fusion is so I can order it or order the zhanchi..... and maybe is not even a 3x3 xD


 
 I'm using different tactics..... I ordered a ZhanChi....... and I will order a Fusion, no matter what it will be, lol!
But I'm pretty much sure it will be a 3x3.


----------



## Drake (Jul 10, 2011)

Hmm the fusion look's cool, from what i know, but i don't know if it will face a fully modded zhanchi, but still i know that a lot of people will apriciate the fusion, but the question is what it is ?


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 10, 2011)

Chappi said:


>  I'm using different tactics..... I ordered a ZhanChi....... and I will order a Fusion, no matter what it will be, lol!
> *But I'm pretty much sure it will be a 3x3*.


 
this


----------



## Godmil (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm guessing its a guhong with a custom core and maybe a kind of torpedos.
Really want to order a ZhanChi now but should probably hold off until the fusion announcement.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey Donovan do you still plan on sending them out to the people you mentioned at KS Cube-Off?


----------



## Pixel 6 (Jul 10, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Hey Donovan do you still plan on sending them out to the people you mentioned at KS Cube-Off?


 Absolutely.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 10, 2011)

The wait to find out what the Fusion is, is killing me.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 10, 2011)

A bit off topic, but are the Zhanchis out of stock already or are they not in stock yet? I looked at the update on the site and it said they were in stock, or maybe I misread something...


----------



## SoupFlies (Jul 11, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> A bit off topic, but are the Zhanchis out of stock already or are they not in stock yet? I looked at the update on the site and it said they were in stock, or maybe I misread something...


 
I really hope your wrong (checks orders) Yeah they aren't out of stock. You cant scare me like that. Seriously that would have been at least 2 all nighters to get caught up. Also Im unsure how Donovan made his most recent post because as far as I know he is still asleep.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 11, 2011)

SoupFlies said:


> I really hope your wrong (checks orders) Yeah they aren't out of stock. You cant scare me like that. Seriously that would have been at least 2 all nighters to get caught up. Also Im unsure how Donovan made his most recent post because as far as I know he *is still asleep*.


 
lol the zombie awakens


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 11, 2011)

Just to let you all know. The Fusion isn't another cube. It's an aftermarket mod.


----------



## minime12358 (Jul 11, 2011)

SoupFlies said:


> iEnjoyCubing said:
> 
> 
> > A bit off topic, but are the Zhanchis out of stock already or are they not in stock yet? I looked at the update on the site and it said they were in stock, or maybe I misread something...
> ...


What? I dont see them :/


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 11, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Yes, but why would he care about losing funds? He isn't in it for money, right?


 
You've got to be joking. He has to make some money to cover the costs or else he can't live. It's just common sense. If he wants to make some extra money, and people are willing to get "ripped off", as you say, which could be very true, then let them. It's not you getting ripped off.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 11, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Just to let you all know. The Fusion isn't another cube. It's an aftermarket mod.


 
But he said manufacturer.... That's the problem... How do u manufacture a secondmarket mod?


----------



## RaresB (Jul 11, 2011)

I ordered an ultimate zhanchi, hopefully it will come before Saturday for a comp.
OT: I am really interested in the fusion but I still believe its just a mod.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 11, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> But he said manufacturer.... That's the problem... How do u manufacture a secondmarket mod?


 
Mod was a bad word to use. "Aftermarket" (exactly what Ben said), would imply that it'll be something you'll add to your cube.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 11, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Mod was a bad word to use. "Aftermarket" (exactly what Ben said), would imply that it'll be something you'll add to your cube.


 
So it would just be a part? That means it will be -15$ since it's not a cube?


----------



## MatthewY (Jul 11, 2011)

If it's a part, I'm gonna guess it's torpedoes that fit the Guhong.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you Donovan for defending my truthfulness. I love the long post and Bens explanation! thanks!


----------



## SoupFlies (Jul 11, 2011)

minime12358 said:


> What? I dont see them :/








Im unsure how you missed this....

I think the Fusion is going to be a Maru 4x4.


----------



## izovire (Jul 11, 2011)

:fp

The website problem happens to me too... Just refresh your web browser or restart your computer, etc. 

Sometimes people order things from me that I don't have in stock... it's annoying. 

Also, if the Fusion is a 3x3 isn't that a problem with copyrights? If it's being manufactured as a 3x3.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 11, 2011)

izovire said:


> :fp
> 
> The website problem happens to me too... Just refresh your web browser or restart your computer, etc.
> 
> ...



Apparently, it's a secondmarket product: meaning a extension to improve a product


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow, in this thread is a lot of wrong sciolism posted... I just have to correct some of it with my knowledge as a professional (take a look at my profile for more information if you have doubts on my trustworthiness or just ask anyone from the german community):



Tall5001 said:


> Diff is ment for RC cars that get hot so the oil will work when heated lubix doesnt need that


Heat is contraproductive regarding differential oil for rc cars. So besides the different barrier effects of different viscosities of oils - the barrier effect is what differential oils are actually used for in this case - they are also used to compensate the influence of heat... which is the opposite of what you say regarding diff oils. Also, have you ever heard of synthetic oils? They also don't need heat to "work" (as you say). Your arguments are not applicable. 



Drake said:


> And their an diffrence between silicone and shock oil! Put silicone in a race care, and hmm we will see who's right? The silicone change of state at 150 celcius, you can try if you want/if you are able. Lubix and chock oil is not the same thing. And the shock oil is just harder to rub away. The silicone he use can be used in shampoo, and if you use an shampoo that as shock oil in it, hmm...


Triple fail: 1) No one was ever talking about automobile or race car dumper oil - talk was about that oil used with RC-Cars. And yes, this is most times pure silicone oil. 2) Most silicone oils change their state at 200°Celcius - not 150°C. 3) Lubix is Polidymethylsiloxane - exactly like a lot of RC shock oils. So yes, you could use shock oil in shampoo. Using silicone oil as Lubix or shock oil is just a different use of silicone oils of different viscosity. And learn about name definition regarding what defines a silicone oil as a shock oil or differential oil (keyword: viscosity).



Drake said:


> The samething? The feeling maybe, their an reason because people that put oil as lube. In a way or another the shock oil is in base an oil, right? The cube reatic diffrently after time, with oil, or silicone.


You misinterpret the word Oil. Oil is not only stuff made out of mineral oil. Also silicone liquids can be oils - thus, again: "Lubix is Polidymethylsiloxane - exactly like a lot of RC shock oils" - both are silicone oils.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 11, 2011)

Spoiler






Eric79 said:


> Wow, in this thread is a lot of wrong sciolism posted... I just have to correct some of it with my knowledge as a professional (take a look at my profile for more information if you have doubts on my trustworthiness or just ask anyone from the german community):
> 
> 
> Heat is contraproductive regarding differential oil for rc cars. So besides the different barrier effects of different viscosities of oils - the barrier effect is what differential oils are actually used for in this case - they are also used to compensate the influence of heat... which is the opposite of what you say regarding diff oils. Also, have you ever heard of synthetic oils? They also don't need heat to "work" (as you say). Your arguments are not applicable.
> ...





Hi, you earned yourself an interwebz point.

And now that tensioner has more than piqued my interests....


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 11, 2011)

@eric79
You reinforced my respect for German engineering knowledge.


----------



## Drake (Jul 11, 2011)

@Eric76, thanks for correcting me, but i asked Donovan, and he said me 150, so hmm? And tell me back that, when somme brand will put diff oil in their shampoo?


----------



## Bapao (Jul 11, 2011)

Drake said:


> @Eric76, thanks for correcting me, but i asked Donovan, and he said me 150, so hmm? And tell me back that, when somme brand will put diff oil in their shampoo?


 
Why is there still this firm myth that Lubix is some unique and magical fluid conjured up by Gandalf himself?
Even if diff/shock-oil isn't the exact same thing, It still does the job just as well.

And asking the "inventor" isn't going to get you any undisputable facts anyway...


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 11, 2011)

Drake said:


> @Eric76, thanks for correcting me, but i asked Donovan, and he said me 150, so hmm? And tell me back that, when somme brand will put diff oil in their shampoo?


Actually there was no need to ask Donovan - read his publicly available MSDN and try to understand what it says for yourself. On the other hand, if you already were talking to him, you could also just have asked him about some explanations. Anyway:
1) I said "*Most* silicone oils" - I didn't say all. Whereas you said "The silicone change of state at 150 celcius" (that is kind of hard to understand but I guess what you said was "Silicones change their state at 150°C") - which as that generalization - is wrong. So what I did was correcting your generalized statement regarding silicones would change their state at 150°C. But even for Lubix in specific this is not true (check the MSDN yourself if you don't want to believe me). It clearly says "which *can* generate formaldehyde as a byproduct of oxidative thermal decomposition" - that does not mean that this necessarily happens - it just is possible that it could happen starting at 150°C (ever heard of safety factors? read about it if not). You understand that difference? Try it, it is easy. You must - regarding technical things - pay special attention to the exact words and interpret only what they actually say - never "over"interpret them. If you're not sure what the data means, go ask someone who knows about it.
2) And for the next question... (I really have problems understanding you)... you want me to tell you which shampoo has shock oil in it whenever there is one?... I don't catch that hook but instead I try again to give you a better understanding, about what you act as if you already knew everything, just because you asked Donovan... or something like that. Well, actually I don't care if you will get it, but it still might help others: a) I talked about shock oil while you now talk about differential oil. Really: Pay attention to the exact words and don't mix things up - even though it was not that much of a difference in this specific case. b) Funny... or maybe sad, so I only point you - again - to the wording: I said "So yes, you *could* use shock oil in shampoo." And at this point I again have to suggest that you really should learn the definitions/differences of shock- and differential oil - as well as try to find out if those "names" have any significant meaning regarding the material composition or if they are just "names" (well, I just tell you: they are only names). If you seriously want to discuss that topic (which I unfortunately doubt), you should know about all those things. So although it should be already clear from what you yourself said before and from what my answer to it was, I just roughly copy/paste it and simplify it (a lot) - maby you can understand it a bit better then. So, here you go:

_You: Lubix can be used in shampoo
Me: Lubix is Polydimethylsiloxane 
Me: A lot of RC shock oils are Polydimethylsiloxane
As a consequence Shock oils can be used in shampoo._

If you still refuse to get it, ask Donovan for an better explanation. In case he really knows about his stuff in detail and did not just find out on accident that some type of silicone oil is a good lubricant which he ever since buys from the manufacturer and is reselling it to you, he should agree in every single point with me.

Ohh... just for the fun of it: Google the ingredients of "Aveeno Shampoo" - you'll be amazed of the possibilty that it could contain shock oil. Or Lubix. Or differentail oil. Or whatever specific polydimethylsiloxane... 



b4p4076 said:


> Why is there still this firm myth that Lubix is some unique and magical fluid conjured up by Gandalf himself?
> Even if diff/shock-oil isn't the exact same thing, It still does the job just as well.


Because there are still some people defending it as a what you described it as. That is why I today posted... because people make up facts with wrong sciolism. In reality Lubix it is just a silicone oil with a special viscosity (which Donovan himself said in one of his first posts in this forum about a year ago). And I guess that is the only thing where those people close there ears and eyes like little babies instead of acquiring some knowledge. Again, it is the viscosity that makes Lubix different. But that's it already - otherwise it had to be in the MSDN.
But wait... aren't there rumors that Donovan has a Pikachu army which makes the cubes for him? Maybe Lubix is just their jizz... I mean... it could be, right? No one (but maybe those who are "defending lubix") has ever seen them... so... anything is possible, isn't it?
anyway: As long as there are people in whose opinion it is worth it, they will buy it. And if Donovan want's too - what he surly does - he is going to sell it to them. That's economy. 



b4p4076 said:


> And asking the "inventor" isn't going to get you any undisputable facts anyway...


Well, unfortunately the last one of the two discoverers died in 2002 while the other one passed away in 1999 already. So asking them unfortunately is not an option any more ;-). But yes, in most cases I have to agree with that.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 11, 2011)

My respect has gone up for Eric79. I saw so many ignorant posts about Lubix vs Diff Oil, and was going to post, but he pretty much corrected everything perfectly. 

I just wish all these people wouldn't post, when they have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 11, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> My respect has gone up for Eric79. I saw so many ignorant posts about Lubix vs Diff Oil, and was going to post, but he pretty much corrected everything perfectly.


Just to get this right: You didn't have much respect for me but now it became more? I am not quite sure if I understood that right.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 11, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> Just to get this right: You didn't have much respect for me but now it became more? I am not quite sure if I understood that right.


 Just because something goes up, doesn't mean it was low before. 

If I car goes up in speed, from 200MPH to 250MPH, it doesn't mean that 200MPH is slow.


----------



## Drake (Jul 11, 2011)

Hmm, the thing is i dondn't had ask Donovan just for that i aksed that months ago, so? And sorry if you have problem following me, (english is not my first language), but I know that diff/shock oil, (anyway), is similar to lubix, but not the same.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 11, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Just because something goes up, doesn't mean it was low before.
> 
> If I car goes up in speed, from 200MPH to 250MPH, it doesn't mean that 200MPH is slow.


 
Good analogy bruv


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 11, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Good analogy bruv


 Haha, thanks!


----------



## cycle (Jul 11, 2011)

eh? there is fast. faster. slow. slower.
u'll always get the best average time with the best cube. (yes, there is such a thing for an individual)

i am looking forward to the zhan chi...i trust donovan and zemdeks. they know their stuff cold. (go on...call me a brainless fanboy)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 11, 2011)

cycle said:


> eh? there is fast. faster. slow. slower.
> u'll always get the best average time with the best cube. (yes, there is such a thing for an individual)
> 
> i am looking forward to the zhan chi...i trust donovan and zemde*g*s. they know their stuff cold. (go on...call me a brainless fanboy)



I will once you learn how to spell the WR holder's name


----------



## Bapao (Jul 11, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I will once you learn how to spell the WR holder's name


----------



## cycle (Jul 11, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I will once you learn how to spell the WR holder's name


 
yea i wanted to write his name with g but then opted for k cause i was unsure. not that it matters.
also...maybe i should have said: "i look forward to the zhan chi" instead of: "i am looking forward to the zhan chi"?

but what do i know...i am from austria -.-


----------



## James Cavanauh (Jul 12, 2011)

YAY 2 DAYS!


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 12, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> YAY 2 DAYS!


 
More like one...


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 12, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Just because something goes up, doesn't mean it was low before.


Gotcha.



Drake said:


> Hmm, the thing is i dondn't had ask Donovan just for that i aksed that months ago, so? And sorry if you have problem following me, (english is not my first language), but I know that diff/shock oil, (anyway), is similar to lubix, but not the same.


English isn't a first language for me as well... I was just letting you know that it is hard to understand you as an explanation why I was repeating what you already said, just with other words - so no offence buddy.
Well, that's a problem when talking english since in english the "same" is the same word as the "same". But by saying it is/isn't the same, you don't know if it is identical stuff or just of the same kind. Confusing, huh? So just in case you (or others) still did not understood it right: Lubix may not be one and the same stuff as some shock oils or differential oils (although it is not foreclosed that another company is selling it as differential oil... somewhere on this planet) - but it is the same material: silicone oil.



cycle said:


> i am looking forward to the zhan chi...i trust donovan and zemdeks. they know their stuff cold. (go on...call me a brainless fanboy)


In case you feel offended by me (becasue you explained yourself), I said: "As long as there are people in whose opinion it is worth it, they will buy it." So if in your opinion Lubix is the best stuff available for to lube a twisty puzzle and it also is worth your money, go buy it and be happy. Your opinion is out of the question 



b4p4076 said:


>


AWESOME choice - I couldn't resist laughing...

Regarding the original topic: Although the Name "Fusion" may describe perfectly what the product is, in my opinion that was quite a bad choice concerning the names individualism - there just already are quite some twisty puzzles or related things called "Fusion"... :-/


----------



## cycle (Jul 12, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> In case you feel offended by me (becasue you explained yourself), I said: "As long as there are people in whose opinion it is worth it, they will buy it." So if in your opinion Lubix is the best stuff available for to lube a twisty puzzle and it also is worth your money, go buy it and be happy. Your opinion is out of the question


 
i really didn't feel offended and my opinion of lubix is not as u described.

i think twisty puzzles need lube, but not all should be lubed with the same stuff and puzzles might perform better when they are lubed with different lube in different places.

i use for example: core with lubix, inner mechanics with lubix, cubie sides with normal silicone spray. all used VERY sparingly (1 drop is plenty) so it's not slowed down.

lubix is just high viscosity dense silicone oil. i bought it cause i couldn't find a good deal for high viscosity shock oil with low shipping cost here. and i don't need a big bottle of the stuff anyway. never did i feel ripped off.

twisty puzzles aren't expensive, oil isn't expensive...so i think it's a hobby where u should buy the best stuff conveniently.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 12, 2011)

Anxiously awaiting the updatee



> twisty puzzles aren't expensive, oil isn't expensive...so i think it's a hobby where u should buy the best stuff conveniently.



this



> Good.
> 
> And nice, that's kind of how I prefer it... I guess we are a minority doing it like that



AND this


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 12, 2011)

cycle said:


> i really didn't feel offended and my opinion of lubix is not as u described.
> 
> i think twisty puzzles need lube, but not all should be lubed with the same stuff and puzzles might perform better when they are lubed with different lube in different places.


Good.

And nice, that's kind of how I prefer it... I guess we are a minority doing it like that.


----------



## SoupFlies (Jul 12, 2011)

The saddest thing, I work for Lubix and I never EVER have Lubix. Cant tell you how many times Donovan and I have gone to build cubes, and we get there, look at each other, and realize we didn't bring any....


----------



## Chappi (Jul 13, 2011)

SoupFlies said:


> The saddest thing, I work for Lubix and I never EVER have Lubix. Cant tell you how many times Donovan and I have gone to build cubes, and we get there, look at each other, and realize we didn't bring any....


 
That brought up a big smile on my face 
By the way... Did you receive my Email?
The Elite is getting better every day! Simply perfect!
I'm really looking forward to the stickerless one!


----------



## James Cavanauh (Jul 13, 2011)

Chappi said:


> I'm really looking forward to the stickerless one!


 
no comp legal **sobs and wails**


----------



## Chappi (Jul 13, 2011)

Ohh,
I wanted to add sth to the discussion about Lubix, hoping to get it right cuz I'm a little out of practice talking english!
In my opinion Lubix is always discussed as a product, which of course it is, but I think for Donovan and Ben it's FAR more than selling a product. It's the dedication and self-commitment that they put in this 'product' which, i think, you can even feel when you hold one of their cubes in your hands and turn it. And beyond that they do really care for their customers a whole lot more than I have even expected. And this it what makes lubix so special and unique on the market, not that it's maybe shock oil or whatever-oil!
Well, this might be a little too philosophic point of view, but its simply how I feel about it, and how I personally experienced their services, which are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chappi (Jul 13, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> no comp legal **sobs and wails**


 
Yep, I know, but I'm way too crappy a speedcuber to even think about competitions 
But i simply love the stickerless cubes for any reason.


----------



## SoupFlies (Jul 13, 2011)

Chappi said:


> That brought up a big smile on my face 
> By the way... Did you receive my Email?
> The Elite is getting better every day! Simply perfect!
> I'm really looking forward to the stickerless one!


 Yeah me either. That cube is INSANE. Also the only Stickerless Elite there is. I built both the replacement and stickerless alone... So lemme know what you think.



> Ohh,
> I wanted to add sth to the discussion about Lubix, hoping to get it right cuz I'm a little out of practice talking english!
> In my opinion Lubix is always discussed as a product, which of course it is, but I think for Donovan and Ben it's FAR more than selling a product. It's the dedication and self-commitment that they put in this 'product' which, i think, you can even feel when you hold one of their cubes in your hands and turn it. And beyond that they do really care for their customers a whole lot more than I have even expected. And this it what makes lubix so special and unique on the market, not that it's maybe shock oil or whatever-oil!
> Well, this might be a little too philosophic point of view, but its simply how I feel about it, and how I personally experienced their services, which are greatly appreciated.



I am glad you feel this way, also I am glad that you were so patient with customs. It really makes my life easier when people understand that after we ship the order, it isn't our fault for how long its taking. SO...
Enjoy the cubes man! You deserve them!

On another note…
You kids are insane, we have something like 80 orders for ZhanChi's and it keeps growing.
Do you guys not want me to have a social life? Geeeez....
Im going to die a lonely single man because I'll be 85 still building the ZhanChi's ordered on their first week of sales.
*cry*


----------



## RaresB (Jul 13, 2011)

Are the zhanchis shipped out on a first cone first serve basis. If so my email is [email protected] can you check what my place on the list is.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 13, 2011)

SoupFlies said:


> On another note…
> *You kids are insane*, we have something like 80 orders for ZhanChi's and it keeps growing.
> Do you guys not want me to have a social life? Geeeez....
> *Im going to die a lonely single man because I'll be 85 still building the ZhanChi's ordered on their first week of sales.*
> *cry*



I lol'd


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Chappi said:


> And beyond that they do really care for their customers a whole lot more than I have even expected. [...] I personally experienced their services, which are greatly appreciated.


Unfortunately I cannot confirm that: I emailed Donovan a good month ago and didn't get an answer. Two weeks after I sent the Email I called and left a voice message on the mailbox - still, no reply. That is about as much of the opposite of a good service as it can be.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 13, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> Unfortunately I cannot confirm that: I emailed Donovan a good month ago and didn't get an answer. Two weeks after I sent the Email I called and left a voice message on the mailbox - still, no reply. That is about as much of the opposite of a good service as it can be.


 
Hm... I think it depends on what it is you are asking him. I know he doesn't bother to answer stupid questions. I'm assuming it was a good question, however, and personally I find he answers withing less than 12 hours almost all the time 24 hours at most. I can't vouch myself, but maybe it was just a special accidental case ?


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 13, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> I know he doesn't bother to answer stupid questions. I'm assuming it was a good question, however, and personally I find he answers withing less than 12 hours almost all the time 24 hours at most. I can't vouch myself, but maybe it was just a special accidental case ?


Well, I guess my previous posts showed good enough that I am most likely not a person who tends to ask stupid questions. And I would have considered it an accidental case if I got an answer after my call at the latest - but nothing?
Not it's not like I was running around and tell people how crappy Lubix is just because I didn't get an answer or that I was all emotional about this in any way. Some people do that and get emotional and offensive if being ignored... I instead pretty much dont care since he obviously decided not to answer. It's just that getting no answer at all - well... that doesn't help getting a good (or better) opinion of him and if someone asks me - which happens very often, I tell him/her my honest opinion. And how could I - if I only get ignorance - say anything good about him or lubix. If I am a business owner, which he is, I would make damn sure to reply at least with something to some certain questions and questioners - especially when considering the content of my email. Not doing so in the long run is kind of an economic suicide... but that's his choise - as said I am pretty emotionless about it since it is his business not mine.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 13, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> Hm... I think it depends on what it is you are asking him. I know he doesn't bother to answer stupid questions. I'm assuming it was a good question, ...



ok - something new I learned today - customers only deserve good service if they don't ask silly questions...:confused:


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 13, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> ok - something new I learned today - customers only deserve good service if they don't ask silly questions...:confused:


I guess you're too new in the community to know that a lot of cubers (either the very fast or very known ones) are quite... lets say picky. It just doesn't sound as bad as other words...


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 13, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> I guess you're too new in the community to know that a lot of cubers (either the very fast or very known ones) are quite... lets say picky. It just doesn't sound as bad as other words...


 
I've had 'does your site have free shipping?' a few times, I still answer (I have it all over my site and thread.)


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 13, 2011)

Well... the world didn't end because of the wait. I think it was pretty close though... wait what's that? More delay???

**Recalculates the data**

The world will end later today if we don't learn about Lubix Fusion by then! Someone warn Donovan and Ben! They *MUST* save the world!!!!!!


----------



## Pixel 6 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry I hadn't replied to your email and call. The last month had seen me out of town quite a bit (2 weeks doing Audio in vegas), and booked for this last 2 weeks straight. Ben has been working double-time. So when I can, I forward most of my emails to be answered. I have 4 active emails, and with 30 emails a day, it's hard to keep track for sure. For that I appologise. Even the most basic of questions deserve a response. (Ben gets more emails than I.)

So, I'm getting my fusion order checked on tomorrow morning, and should get to see the manufacturing process, and finalize the order. If I'm done with my gig early enough, I may be able to pick it up in the evening. I have a show I'm doing audio for all this week, and am using every hour I can spare from it catching up on building cubes, shipping orders (late), getting new stickers, getting the fusion ready, planning for Nationals, printing shirts, ordering prizes etc.

Ben just put in over 24 hours straight building cubes, processing orders etc. So know that we're giving it our all, and should be back on target with timelines soon. Btw, if your order hasn't shipped yet, we're building and sending them in the order we receive them. 

After this weekend, I have a week lull in audio gigs, and will be able to get ahead again. Normally we keep a positive inventory waiting to ship, but with new cubes, it's a scramble. 

So, on top of that, as soon as I have the fusion in hand to atleast do pics on, I'll update my site and have it listed. I'll also post here when it's ready.

Don't want to sound like a primadona though. We work hard, but can still get behind like anyone else in the world, but we get back on track all the same. We need to lol... Nationals is in 30 days 

- Pixel -


----------



## Pixel 6 (Jul 13, 2011)

achilles308 said:


> Well... the world didn't end because of the wait. I think it was pretty close though... wait what's that? More delay???
> 
> **Recalculates the data**
> 
> The world will end later today if we don't learn about Lubix Fusion by then! Someone warn Donovan and Ben! They *MUST* save the world!!!!!!


 
Pacific or central time?


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Pixel 6 said:


> Sorry I hadn't replied to your email and call.


Well, since you're there now, you could make up for it... I just resent the email to [email protected] with high priority and getting an answer this time would be nice. It should not need to much of your time to reply to it.


----------



## nickcolley (Jul 13, 2011)

@Pixel I think you should pay someone better to design your stickers. They are really ugly. The logo is nice but the font is meh to the max.

Edit: Just get rid of the font and make sure your logo is nice and hi res. (looks a bit blurred as if you've resized it)

Edit2: I wouldn't buy a cube with the logo and the font but I would with just the logo... XD


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 13, 2011)

Eric79: Sorry for coming across that way, I meant that it is frustrating to keep up with questions each and every day, so when you get get a obvious/dumb question then it gets...meh i apologize

still no fusion *crys*


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 13, 2011)

I want the fusion.... Please release it soon....


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 13, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> Eric79: Sorry for coming across that way, I meant that it is frustrating to keep up with questions each and every day, so when you get get a obvious/dumb question then it gets...meh i apologize
> 
> still no fusion *crys*


Not a problem since you said


MovingOnUp said:


> I'm assuming it was a good question


I was just answering to the suggestion that it just might have been accidental, what my opinion was about the experienced business conduct and that in general.
By the way, no answer yet to the email I re-sent last night ;-)


----------



## choza244 (Jul 13, 2011)

Pixel, Any news about the stickers?? you said you would have them on monday (Still don't know if is a joke or is real, that's why I ask)


----------



## SoupFlies (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok wow. You guys have full permission to form a mob and burn down the guys were using for manufacturing.
I just got off of the phone with them, TOMORROW morning I get to test the mold. I don't know if this means that they will have our order 100% complete for pickup tomorrow, or if it will be one last (with the way they do business like 12 days...) day. I apologize for the run around, but were getting it too, and it is even more frustrating to us than it is you.

Eric79: I was asleep, as Donovan said, I sent the email a few minutes ago.

Everyone else: Mob our manufacturer.

I am off for a few hours to fight crime and hit on hot chicks. (In other words, eat and hit on hot chicks)
Please don't kill anyone while I'm gone! I love being part of the action. But, you can take Donovan's pinky toe or something.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 14, 2011)

SoupFlies said:


> Ok wow. You guys have full permission to form a mob and burn down the guys were using for manufacturing.
> I just got off of the phone with them, TOMORROW morning I get to test the mold. I don't know if this means that they will have our order 100% complete for pickup tomorrow, or if it will be one last (with the way they do business like 12 days...) day. I apologize for the run around, but were getting it too, and it is even more frustrating to us than it is you.
> 
> Eric79: I was asleep, as Donovan said, I sent the email a few minutes ago.
> ...


 
Ill take *TWO*!

Extremely disappointed though  someone hit me up when the mob kills the manufacturer.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Jul 14, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> Ill take *TWO*!
> 
> Extremely disappointed though  someone hit me up when the mob kills the manufacturer.


 
tried, didnt anticipate him wearing kevlar though...


----------



## SoupFlies (Jul 14, 2011)

Mmmmm... Yes I forgot to mention that Donovan is a 2nd degree black belt. :fp
My bad. Other news, Eric was Emailed! Customer service is awesome again! 
Cant wait for Fusion to come out (I STILL think its a Maru 4x4) so you guys will finally relax.


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 14, 2011)

I know you want to wait until the item is in hand... and is ready to be sold and shipped. But, please, can you just tell us what the heck it is? I don't need pictures to form a base line opinion on it.

Is it a 3x3x3? Is it an aftermarket part for a 3x3x3? Is it in anyway related to an existing Lubix product? I'm holding off on an order "just in case" Fusion is something I want... If it isn't something I'm interested in, then I'd place my order, like, immediately... For the most part, we've been patiently waiting for nearly a month now JUST to learn what it even is. It'll likely be, what, another month until it's for sale? I just don't understand the logic behind the huge secret... I don't know, maybe I'm missing something...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 14, 2011)

You know whats gonna happen? Everyones gonna over hype this cube just like EVERY other cube, then it's gonna come out and be like a Lingyun with torpedoes and everyones gonna flip out and cry. Be patient and get over it.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 14, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> You know whats gonna happen? Everyones gonna over hype this cube just like EVERY other cube, then it's gonna come out and be like a Lingyun with torpedoes and everyones gonna flip out and cry. Be patient and get over it.


 
Don't diss the lingyun with torpedoes.


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 14, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Don't diss the lingyun with torpedoes.


Why mine sucks.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 14, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> Why mine sucks.


 
Mines better than my guhong, lunhui and zhanchi in speed. Less lock ups and everything except that it pops....


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 14, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Mines better than my guhong, lunhui and zhanchi in speed. Less lock ups and everything except that it pops....


 
Do you know how to lube a cube....?


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 14, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Do you know how to lube a cube....?


 
Yep, maru, break in, lubix, break in, crc

Btw, who the heck uses unlubed dayan cubes?


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 14, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Yep, maru, break in, lubix, break in, crc


 
Congratulations! You've reinvented glue!


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 14, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Congratulations! You've reinvented glue!


 
Is that actually not a good method? Lol


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 14, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Yep, maru, break in, lubix, break in, crc
> 
> Btw, who the heck uses unlubed dayan cubes?


No one, but if your Lingyun is faster then all of those then you obviously did not lube them good.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 14, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> No one, but if your Lingyun is faster then all of those then you obviously did not lube them good.


 
Well I modded it with v5 corner mod. It was awesome out of the box compared to the others. I think it's because i used it a bit more. My guhong was used the longest tho
Compared to my friends ultimate, my lingyun wins


----------



## SoupFlies (Jul 14, 2011)

Parts aren't in, but I found this on the table today when I walked in. First I've seen of it. Enjoy the sneak peek.





Now I get to die when Donovan finds out.
Yay.
Your fault.
But I had to give you something.
*ded*


----------



## choza244 (Jul 14, 2011)

Damn, Soup Flies, I want that sticker!!! The Jaw Drop sticker, I ordered a Zhanchi, Is there any way I can get that sticker in my Zhanchi? I don't care if I have to pay more LOL, just tell me what can I do to get it please.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 14, 2011)

OMG! FUSION ISN'T JUST GONNA BE ONE PART?ITS GONNA BE A CUBE WITH PARTS?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 14, 2011)

SoupFlies said:


> Parts aren't in, but I found this on the table today when I walked in. First I've seen of it. Enjoy the sneak peek.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You couldn't show us the peices or anything?


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 14, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> You couldn't show us the peices or anything?


 If you read the posts b4, the parts are being manufactured and have not
Been taken in stock


----------



## radmin (Jul 14, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> No one, but if your Lingyun is faster then all of those then you obviously did not lube them good.


 
Same here, my LingYun is definitely the fastest. Even tight smokes the rest.


----------



## SoupFlies (Jul 14, 2011)

Apparently we are using them as personal cube markers. To keep me separate from Donovan, us separate from cubers at comps, and our cubes separate from the 1000 some-odd cubes we have around the house.

I'm pretty stoked.

EDIT: Crap... I think we just upped the theft value of our cubes.


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Drool*.....


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 14, 2011)

SoupFlies said:


> Apparently we are using them as personal cube markers. To keep me separate from Donovan, us separate from cubers at comps, and our cubes separate from the 1000 some-odd cubes we have around the house.
> 
> I'm pretty stoked.
> 
> EDIT: Crap... I think we just upped the theft value of our cubes.



I'll just use the cube logo method Daniel showed us.  
I'll have the third One


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 14, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> OMG! FUSION ISN'T JUST GONNA BE ONE PART?ITS GONNA BE A CUBE WITH PARTS?


 Stickers don't mean it's a full cube. You get stickers when you purchase Lubix.


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 14, 2011)

So, since the Jaw Drop is over the Fusion Logo's...... I'm going to go out on a limb and say that it is the test cube (now renamed Jaw Drop?) which gave rise to the FUSION?

With the distinctive X's on the corner stickers... it is for sure a Dayan. It 'appears' to be the size of a GuHong.... Hmmm that's interesting.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 14, 2011)

maybe the aftermarket product "lubix fusion" are the new stickers lol



I'm stupid


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 14, 2011)

Who made the Jawdrop thread... I think it's almost time that they claim their share of the money. It did bring a lot of publicity


----------



## SoupFlies (Jul 14, 2011)

We have already spoken with him. Its all worked out, you underestimate us sir.


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 14, 2011)

.....i wish i had my own logo on my cube ='(



Spoiler









................................how i want the logo instead



edit: changed my prefered logo


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 14, 2011)

Pixel 6 said:


> I'm also looking at changing up the center logo stickers a bit... the word "Lubix" is behind the logo. Do you guys like it this way, or does the normal way with the word "Lubix" in front of the logo look better.


 
Does that say "Lu*r*ix ZhanChi?"

Joke.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 14, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Does that say "Lu*r*ix ZhanChi?"
> 
> Joke.


 
It does 

*LURIX*
■■■
■■■
■■■
ZanChee,
JanChur,
ZhanChi ect...​
Is in on the joke...


----------



## SoupFlies (Jul 14, 2011)

Thats interesting ElectricDoodle, Thanks for bringing it up, while it definitely does say Lubix, and obviously so... Still valid.


----------



## Godmil (Jul 14, 2011)

There is a sci-fi mag in the UK called SFX that frequently had the cover image overlapping the bottom of the F which makes it too embarrassing to buy in shops.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 14, 2011)

I can't imagine seeing that in a shop


----------



## cycle (Jul 14, 2011)

i like it more when the text is in front of the logo...


----------



## Owen (Jul 14, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Who made the Jawdrop thread... I think it's almost time that they claim their share of the money. It did bring a lot of publicity



Yes please.


----------



## Chappi (Jul 14, 2011)

If you want to stick to the design with text on it I'd prefer the one as it is at the moment. Not the Lubix in the background.
My absolute favorite (correct spelling??) would be without any letters, just the plain cube logo! 
You will have to create 3 different colour logos though. For the Elites (blue corner), for the ultimates (orange) and one for the diy-kits and the ones you deliver with the lube i think. Might want to use green, or maybe purple or sth for those!
Another idea maybe using three colours on the corner piece as on a real cube. Might look cool when there's not text on the sticker, otherwise too overloaded maybe.


----------



## Pazuzu (Jul 14, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> It does
> 
> *LURIX*
> ■■■
> ...


 
you saw that, huh? I looked at it and thought it wasn't funny after all..


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 14, 2011)

By the way the stickers are not what the fusion is just to clear up the confusion...


----------



## Bapao (Jul 15, 2011)

Pazuzu said:


> you saw that, huh? I looked at it and thought it wasn't funny after all..


 
The guy that initially posted before I edited my post deleted his own post. Now it doesn't make sense. I would have deleted it but you've already quoted me  And it was merely a parody, hope you didn't take offense.

EDIT
Wait a min...you changed your avatar. I was in a rush this morning and thought you were the Lubix guy based on your av. Hahaha...
Was wondering why he would react to something like that. But yeah, I though it was funny so I adopted it


----------



## Pixel 6 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok Guys, I got my parts in from my manufacturer today. You're not going to believe it... but the Fusion info has been released on my site!

I've been putting in 20 hour days, and need to get up in 4 hours, but wanted to get this done today, since I got them in my hands just a few hours ago. Let me know what you think, and please keep emails to a minimal, we have a ton to do! lol

Enjoy

- Pixel 6 -


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jul 15, 2011)

I want.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice. Saves alot of modding and buying LunHui cubes just for the anchors. Although I must admit that I was expecting the next big thing in cubing for some reason ...


----------



## hammerhead (Jul 15, 2011)

GENIUS!!!!!!!!!! now I don't have to buy a LunHui to make a Lingyun with torpedos!!!!!!


----------



## sauso (Jul 15, 2011)

love it...


----------



## Godmil (Jul 15, 2011)

ooh, this will make a lot of Lingyun users very happy.
I really wanna buy them 'cause they're new.... but I never have pops so I'll force myself to resist.
I'll just buy an Ultimate ZhanChi now


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 15, 2011)

very cool. don't know that I will buy right away but maybe in the future.


----------



## Owen (Jul 15, 2011)

How much will I have to pay for one with a LUBIX JAWDROP logo?


----------



## aaronb (Jul 15, 2011)

You'd think with all the hype it would be more than an Ultimate Lubix Guhong with torpedoes.  But none the less, it looks cool, and I might get some, if I don't end up getting a Zhanchi.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jul 15, 2011)

I will definetly buy this in the future.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll probably just buy the torpedoes because I already have an ultimate guhong, but tbph pops are one factor I care little about when it comes to cube choice unless the cube pops like crazy. Also 8 dollars for 12 torpedoes that's expensive. But I can see why it's like that...... well sorta.


----------



## cycle (Jul 15, 2011)

is it just me or is this unnecessary now that the zhanchi combines the best of guhong+lingyun+lunhui?
convince me the fusion is better than a white zhanchi please...


----------



## RaresB (Jul 15, 2011)

cycle said:


> is it just me or is this unnecessary now that the zhanchi combines the best of guhong+lingyun+lunhui?
> convince me the fusion is better than a white zhanchi please...


 
Why white zhanchi, convince us it's better then a zhanchi who cares bout colour


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 15, 2011)

Well done! Revitalise all these 'old' dayans in the face of the advent of the zhanchi.

Sadly, as much as I would like to try these torpedoes, the price+shipping is kinda steep (for me)


----------



## radmin (Jul 15, 2011)

The ZhanChi reminds me of the Guhong. It's feel and sound are nearly identical but it performs a little better. It should be called the Guhong II. 

As far as the Lubix Torpedoes, I'd have bought two sets if they were $4 each. $8 is too high for me.


----------



## yockee (Jul 15, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> refreshing the page every 108 minutes the only problem is i have to keep entering 4 8 15 16 23 42


 
LOST!!!!!!!!!!




radmin said:


> The ZhanChi reminds me of the Guhong. It's feel and sound are nearly identical but it performs a little better. It should be called the Guhong II.
> 
> As far as the Lubix Torpedoes, I'd have bought two sets if they were $4 each. $8 is too high for me.


 
I feel the exact same about it feeling like the Gu Hong, only I feel like it's not quite as good. It seems too slow unless you JUST lube it, plus, I need a new core because I didn't get the screws in perfectly straight, which won't allow me to get the tension right. I hate crooked screws.



pwnAge said:


> Why white zhanchi, convince us it's better then a zhanchi who cares bout colour


 
White Dayans are always much better than black. The plastic is made with full PVC, while the blacks are mixed PVC, making the white ones feel much softer and kind of rubbery, so you get this super fast, bouncy effect from them. My white Gu Hong is the best cube in the world.


----------



## Shamankian (Jul 15, 2011)

I thought DaYans cubes were made of ABS?? Am I missing something? :/


----------



## Godmil (Jul 15, 2011)

Shamankian said:


> I thought DaYans cubes were made of ABS?? Am I missing something? :/


 
They are, but the same principle applies.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 15, 2011)

I've noticed that the faster I get, the more my LingYuns pop. One of mine exploded for the first time ever yesterday. Until then it was just shooting an edge at me now and again. I never had any problems until lately.
My LunHui got more and more locky whilst I progressed (even without the anchors) which is a shame because I love that cube. So I'm actually considering using my ZhanChis now. Which are my least favorite DaYans (apart from the DY I)...
Not sure why I never liked the GuHong. I've owned a few of which only a stickerless one remains.

I'm resting all of my hope on the LingYun II. I hope it at least comes close to the trusty LingYun but with less pops.


----------



## radmin (Jul 15, 2011)

yockee said:


> I feel the exact same about it feeling like the Gu Hong, only I feel like it's not quite as good. It seems too slow unless you JUST lube it, plus, I need a new core because I didn't get the screws in perfectly straight, which won't allow me to get the tension right. I hate crooked screws.
> 
> 
> White Dayans are always much better than black. The plastic is made with full PVC, while the blacks are mixed PVC, making the white ones feel much softer and kind of rubbery, so you get this super fast, bouncy effect from them. My white Gu Hong is the best cube in the world.


 
My ZhanChi became slow after I lubed it. I wiped out the lube and it's back. Same with Lun Hui and Lingyun. It's hard to put in just 1 drop.

I've also noticed that my white Ling Yun is better than my black. I was thinking that it was because the black had a crooked screw, but it could be the plastic.


----------



## radmin (Jul 15, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> I've noticed that the faster I get, the more my LingYuns pop. One of mine exploded for the first time ever yesterday. Until then it was just shooting an edge at me now and again. I never had any problems until lately.
> My LunHui got more and more locky whilst I progressed (even without the anchors) which is a shame because I love that cube. So I'm actually considering using my ZhanChis now. Which are my least favorite DaYans (apart from the DY I)...
> Not sure why I never liked the GuHong. I've owned a few of which only a stickerless one remains.
> 
> I'm resting all of my hope on the LingYun II. I hope it at least comes close to the trusty LingYun but with less pops.



Hmmm, My LingYun never pops, but it could be because I'm slow (25). How fast are we talking here?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 15, 2011)

This was WAY WAY over hyped. And it's over priced.


----------



## izovire (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah the white Zhanchi is much better than black (from experience of assembling and testing orders). 

The torpedoes are really expensive... I was expecting them to be around $2 before shipping. It's just like the lube really.

I was thinking about making my own as well but wasn't sure if Dayan would have a problem with people copying them. If I do make my own they would be about the same price as stickers.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm soglad he made this. I spent 2 days each about 4 hoursto do the godly guhong mod because i had nothing but a small pocket knife and it still isin't completly finished cause i don't have a dremel.:fp


----------



## Bapao (Jul 15, 2011)

radmin said:


> Hmmm, My LingYun never pops, but it could be because I'm slow (25). How fast are we talking here?


 
Same times as you. I must just be a sloppy solver then...


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 15, 2011)

yockee said:


> LOST!!!!!!!!!!


 
Finally, someone got it.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 15, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Same times as you. I must just be a sloppy solver then...


 
As I approach breaking sub20, I tighten my lingyun a little bit more. Then "break-it" in anew...should not affect time but have to get used to the 'tighter' cube.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 15, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> As I approach breaking sub20, I tighten my lingyun a little bit more. Then "break-it" in anew...should not affect time but have to get used to the 'tighter' cube.


 
I have a black one that is pretty tight and a stickerless one that can barely hold itself together. Both are starting to pop more, not just one of the two.
Are you considering putting anchors in your LingYun at all? Would like to know if it locks more with them in...
I might purchase a set for the LingYun in future...they're a bit expensive though.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 15, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> I have a black one that is pretty tight and a stickerless one that can barely hold itself together. Both are starting to pop more, not just one of the two.
> Are you considering putting anchors in your LingYun at all? Would like to know if it locks more with them in...
> I might purchase a set for the LingYun in future...they're a bit expensive though.


 
Don't worry I just bought the anchors, I'll make a review


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 15, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> I have a black one that is pretty tight and a stickerless one that can barely hold itself together. Both are starting to pop more, not just one of the two.
> Are you considering putting anchors in your LingYun at all? Would like to know if it locks more with them in...
> I might purchase a set for the LingYun in future...they're a bit expensive though.


 
Mine are still pretty new - maybe yours are near retirement age 

The price of the torpedoes - too steep - its the equivalent of an F2/F3. Can't blame him tho - he needs to quickly recoup his design and set up cost (mold) thro his early sales. I bet price will drop after a few months (esp if lingyun 2 comes out)

I can wait, esp with my zhanchis on the way 

Still, looking forward to a review (to see if grinds against the core or gets in the way of a typical, fast turn)


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 15, 2011)

JyH said:


> I'm sure more than just xxoxia figured it out, it's not like you're the only one on the forum who has watched Lost before.


 
sorry i should have worded that differently. "I'm glad people got it."


----------



## izovire (Jul 15, 2011)

Should I sell Anchors too? I mean, no one really orders the lunhui at all. 

I can sell the spare cubes at the flea market anyway


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 15, 2011)

What I don't like about the anchors is that they are bubbly... Why not make them thinner? Its like he strait up copied the design...

Anyway, Don't plan on buying any of these (Unless IZO... I MUST BUY SOMETHING FROM YOU (Yeah a cube))
My cubes don't pop anyway lol


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 15, 2011)

izovire said:


> Should I sell Anchors too? I mean, no one really orders the lunhui at all.
> 
> I can sell the spare cubes at the flea market anyway


 
eh. The cool thing about Donovan selling anchors is they are specifically made for the cube and immediately usable. Can you do that? and for a lower price? If not, even for the higher price I would still go to the Lubix site


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 15, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> eh. The cool thing about Donovan selling anchors is they are specifically made for the cube and immediately usable. Can you do that? and for a lower price? If not, even for the higher price I would still go to the Lubix site


 
But Izo has free shipping...


----------



## asportking (Jul 15, 2011)

izovire said:


> Should I sell Anchors too? I mean, no one really orders the lunhui at all.
> 
> I can sell the spare cubes at the flea market anyway


Wouldn't you still have to sell those torpedoes at a pretty high price as well? I mean, wouldn't you have to buy the whole lunhui just to get a set of torpedoes?


----------



## izovire (Jul 15, 2011)

I can sell a set of 12 for $3.95 w/free shipping... and I will include the option to mod them or not. It's pretty easy.

I will simply sell the remaining Lunhui's at the flea market.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 15, 2011)

izovire said:


> I can sell a set of 12 for $3.95 w/free shipping... and I will include the option to mod them or not. It's pretty easy.
> 
> I will simply sell the remaining Lunhui's at the flea market.


 
hm tempting


----------



## izovire (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm going to refrain from selling anchors. 

I have my reasons


----------



## asportking (Jul 15, 2011)

Awww, I was looking forward to being able to buy some anchors for under $10.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 15, 2011)

izovire said:


> I'm going to refrain from selling anchors.
> 
> I have my reasons


 
More like it is totally stealing Donovan's idea sorta lol


----------



## da25centz (Jul 15, 2011)

$8 for anchors? Jesus its nearly cheaper to just buy a lunhui and take the anchors. When I watched the video I was thinking that they would be great to have for my lingyun, then I went and looked at the price . Yeah, not gonna buy these. At least, not yet.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Double set of Lingyun torpedoes duly ordered especially as the Zhan Chi could not quite remove my Lingyun from main status.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 15, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> ...but I have no idea what it might be. Is it a ultimate guhong with lunhui torpedoes...


 
Original post; correct guess. Nice.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 15, 2011)

wait im really worried, are white cubes SOOO much better then black, i cant cube with white, am i missing out on alot, should i switch to white plastic.


----------



## Shamankian (Jul 15, 2011)

izovire said:


> Yeah the white Zhanchi is much better than black (from experience of assembling and testing orders).


 Oh ye? May I ask how much better you would say it is? I mean, is it a huge deal or just a tiny bit?


----------



## Godmil (Jul 15, 2011)

From what I've read it's really subtle, certainly nothing compared to the recognition hit you'd take using a colour you're not comfortable with. So I wouldn't worry


----------



## Bapao (Jul 15, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Don't worry I just bought the anchors, I'll make a review


 
Nice one! Thanks for being a pioneer  Looking forward to your insight. 



JyH said:


> Not really surprised.
> I have some spare screws, probably going to use those. My Lingyun is ridiculously good, but its only problem is it's popping, and when it pops, like five pieces fall out.


 
Me neither. Shame. 
I'm starting to have the same issue with popping though bruv...Nice one, screws seem to be the way to go if you want to keep things cheap. 



fiftyniner said:


> Mine are still pretty new - maybe yours are near retirement age
> 
> The price of the torpedoes - too steep - its the equivalent of an F2/F3. Can't blame him tho - he needs to quickly recoup his design and set up cost (mold) thro his early sales. I bet price will drop after a few months (esp if lingyun 2 comes out)
> 
> ...


 
Nah, they haven't seen _that_ many solves. I have a bunch of other 3x3x3s that I alternate between. I try to use all of my cubes (apart from my modded store bought which still isn't very nice to cube with). I'm kinda trying to save my LingYuns for when I'm around the 15 sec mark. If I ever get there. But I still use them frequently. 

Yeah, I have the same handicap, I compare everything around the 10 dollar mark with the cost of a similarly priced cube


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 16, 2011)

Can't wait; I'll be ordering the Fusion in a few days. Really excited about it.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Jul 16, 2011)

yockee said:


> LOST!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wow. i just HAD to buy my elite in black :'(


----------



## da25centz (Jul 16, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> wait im really worried, are white cubes SOOO much better then black, i cant cube with white, am i missing out on alot, should i switch to white plastic.


 
not SOOOOO much better. just slightly better


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 16, 2011)

white vs black plastic again...


----------



## Shamankian (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm guessing ABS primary colour as well as the coloured versions (green, orange, blue etc etc etc) are the same as white, or is that incorrect?


----------



## minime12358 (Jul 16, 2011)

Opinion:
Lubix Fusion vs Ultimate Zhanchi


I have only tried a guhong and a lunhui.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 16, 2011)

I would take the zhanchi because 1. People say it's better then a guhong
2. It's basically like a zhanchi fusion it has torpedoes for no extra cost.
3 l. IZ SOO MUSH SHIPER (it's cheaper)


----------



## cycle (Jul 16, 2011)

idk...i am skeptical over the torpedo craze. i hear that ppl remove their torpedoes from their lunhuis and zhanchis cause without them they are less locky and those cube don´t actually pop that much anyway.

my lubix ultimate guhong rarely pops but then...i am not a crazy fast cuber yet.

and i find it strange donovan doesn't sell fusion lingyuns...


----------



## radmin (Jul 16, 2011)

cycle said:


> idk...i am skeptical over the torpedo craze. i hear that ppl remove their torpedoes from their lunhuis and zhanchis cause without them they are less locky and those cube don´t actually pop that much anyway.


Bingo!


----------



## RaresB (Jul 16, 2011)

cycle said:


> idk...i am skeptical over the torpedo craze. i hear that ppl remove their torpedoes from their lunhuis and zhanchis cause without them they are less locky and those cube don´t actually pop that much anyway.
> 
> my lubix ultimate guhong rarely pops but then...i am not a crazy fast cuber yet.
> 
> and i find it strange donovan doesn't sell fusion lingyuns...


I fully agree with you I removed the torpedoes from both and I find them better, I don't pop very often that why I c the torpedoes as a drawback.


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 16, 2011)

cycle said:


> and i find it strange donovan doesn't sell fusion lingyuns...



I think you left out a word... *yet*

I would be surprised if they don't sell them... *the real question is what will the name be?!!*

I sort of thought up these names....

Wicked
Hypnotic
Meteoric
Da Bomb
Absolute
Bolt
Flash
Dart
Prime
Express
Propel
Super (Superb)
Optimal (Optimum)

Remember, in the launch video, he did say that more cubes are coming... could some be LingYuns? I hope so...


----------



## Vinny (Jul 16, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> I fully agree with you I removed the torpedoes from both and I find them better, I don't pop very often that why I c the torpedoes as a drawback.


 
The problem with the torpedoes is that whenever the cube DOES pop, the torpedoes take the corners out with them, so the cube explodes.

That's why I got rid of my LunHui.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 16, 2011)

Vinny said:


> The problem with the torpedoes is that whenever the cube DOES pop, the torpedoes take the corners out with them, so the cube explodes.
> 
> That's why I got rid of my LunHui.


 
False. I have tried, a Guhong with torpedoes, a Lingyun with torpedoes, and a Lunhui. I have popped all three and all times were one edge.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 16, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> False. I have tried, a Guhong with torpedoes, a Lingyun with torpedoes, and a Lunhui. I have popped all three and all times were one edge.


 
False, so have I and it takes out a whole row, never have I had a one piece pop with torpedoes.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 16, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> False, so have I and it takes out a whole row, never have I had a one piece pop with torpedoes.


 
I never said it didn't take a whole row, but I'm pointing out that it doesn't ALWAYS take a whole row. I've had several pops will all of them and all were one edge.


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 16, 2011)

Vinny said:


> The problem with the torpedoes is that whenever the cube DOES pop, the torpedoes take the corners out with them, so the cube explodes.
> 
> That's why I got rid of my LunHui.


 

If your LunHui popped... then you had the tension way too loose. Period.

I use my LunHui in class because it's quiet and because there is a *zero percent chance* of a pop throwing pieces everywhere.

Wow. If you cube with torpedoes and in normal usage it pops, then you shouldn't be assembling your own cubes. It isn't that hard to properly tension them. It really isn't.


----------



## SoupFlies (Jul 16, 2011)

The device that Donovan and I devised would make it possible to get tensions exactly to what you want on all sides, loose or tight. That will be exciting. Ill have more free time!!



pwnAge said:


> False, so have I and it takes out a whole row, never have I had a one piece pop with torpedoes.



I have had a tough time on this decision.. Personally I have found a tension setting on my LunHui that makes it very smooth turning, without the torpedo locks that you get when it is too loose, while the LunHui does take some getting used to because its hang ups are in a different place than most all other cubes, I expect Fusions to not have any real problems with locking from Torpedos. Based on the feel of cubes that Donovan has made me test out. I couldn't feel much difference between them at all.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 16, 2011)

SoupFlies said:


> The device that Donovan and I devised would *make it possible to get tensions exactly to what you want *on all sides, loose or tight. That will be exciting. Ill have more free time!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a tough time on this decision.. Personally I have found a tension setting on my LunHui that makes it very smooth turning, without the torpedo locks that you get when it is too loose, while the LunHui does take some getting used to because its hang ups are in a different place than most all other cubes, I expect Fusions to not have any real problems with locking from Torpedos. Based on the feel of cubes that Donovan has made me test out. I couldn't feel much difference between them at all.


 
I'm really looking forward to this. Hopefully it is of good design and doesn't cost too much..


----------



## James Cavanauh (Jul 16, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> I'm really looking forward to this. Hopefully it is of good design and doesn't cost too much..


 in truth, based on lubix's stuff, that hope is in vain.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 16, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> in truth, based on lubix's stuff, that hope is in vain.


 
*crushed*


----------



## minime12358 (Jul 16, 2011)

Alright, I would like someone who has tried both to answer: What are the pros/cons between the ult zhanchi and the fusion? Which one is better?

Also, I know everyone gets this wrong so I figured I would put it here: the chinese pronunciation for the LunHui is something like "Lee-yun Hway"


----------



## Pazuzu (Jul 17, 2011)

minime12358 said:


> I would like someone who has tried both to answer: What are the pros/cons between the ult zhanchi and the fusion? Which one is better?


Crikey, give us a chance



minime12358 said:


> everyone gets this wrong so I figured I would put it here: the chinese pronunciation is something like "Lee-yun Hway"


----------



## minime12358 (Jul 17, 2011)

Pazuzu said:


> Crikey, give us a chance
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1729



And don't forget the new lubix fussy ion. 

And what do you mean give us a chance  It was a simple question.


----------



## Pazuzu (Jul 17, 2011)

I just meant that both are really new products, so people who have tried both are probably just Donovan and Ben at the moment. That's all


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 17, 2011)

minime12358 said:


> Alright, I would like someone who has tried both to answer: What are the pros/cons between the ult zhanchi and the fusion? Which one is better?
> 
> Also, I know everyone gets this wrong so I figured I would put it here: the chinese pronunciation for the LunHui is something like "Lee-yun Hway"



I just got an ultimate Zhanchi, and to be honest, it's not good. You would be better off buying the cube somewhere else and just getting the factory lube in it. Lubix makes it feel sluggish. Does get somewhat better after you break it in, but still not worth it IMO. Get a Fusion.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 17, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> I just got an ultimate Zhanchi, and to be honest, it's not good. You would be better off buying the cube somewhere else and just getting the factory lube in it. Lubix makes it feel sluggish. Does get somewhat better after you break it in, but still not worth it IMO. Get a Fusion.


 Really? I don't have a John Tree, but my Ultimate Guhong is the fastest Guhong I have. Of course my other one is extensively modded but even before, the Ultimate was faster.


----------



## minime12358 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok, just ordered a fusion... Really hopign that this doesnt suck like the lun hui.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 17, 2011)

minime12358 said:


> Ok, just ordered a fusion... Really hopign that this doesnt suck like the lun hui.


 
My second lunhui was a lot better than my first one. Maybe yours was not born to be pro?


----------



## asportking (Jul 17, 2011)

Wait, I don't mean to start an argument, but isn't the fusion pretty much like a godly guhong?


----------



## Godmil (Jul 17, 2011)

Wasn't the godly more like an elite with anchors, while this is an Ultimate with anchors... Man alive this is starting to get confusing.


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 17, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Wasn't the godly more like an elite with anchors, while this is an Ultimate with anchors... Man alive this is starting to get confusing.


 
i think that the mods are a lot more extensive on the godly guhong. I wonder why dayan doesnt change the molds for the guhong to follow the ultimate's, elite's or godly guhong's. That would make the cubes come stock already awesome.


----------



## asportking (Jul 17, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> i think that the mods are a lot more extensive on the godly guhong. I wonder why dayan doesnt change the molds for the guhong to follow the ultimate's, elite's or godly guhong's. That would make the cubes come stock already awesome.


Dayan might have to give money to the people who came up with it, either Donovan or izovire. I don't know though, I'm no expert on that sort of stuff.


----------



## Shamankian (Jul 17, 2011)

Also, the GuHong "hype" is almost over with the ZhanChi's coming in, doing a small mod to the mold sounds expensive... Then again, the hell do I know


----------



## Pazuzu (Jul 17, 2011)

No business is going to modify an existing successful product like the guhong when consumers are happy to do (minor, non-structural) modifications ourselves or pay for aftermarket modification services like Lubix or Izovire, etc.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 18, 2011)

For anyone wanting to buy jawdroo stickers, it's not being mass produced....


----------



## choza244 (Jul 18, 2011)

Does Lubix give a tracking number when they ship the order?


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 18, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> For anyone wanting to buy jawdroo stickers, it's not being mass produced....


 
We already knew this. He said he would be using them as personal markers for his cubes. Personally I am jealous of whoever is going to Nationals. They get to see all those JawDrop Stickers.



choza244 said:


> Does Lubix give a tracking number when they ship the order?


 
Yes, I believe it is sent to you via PayPal's email. If you don't get it that way just contact Donovan directly at http://www.lubixcube.com/Lubix_Cube/Contact.html


----------



## choza244 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks, maybe is because they haven't ship my order, I payed last week with paypal, but I'll wait this week because maybe is that they have a lot of orders and can't get all the cubes assembled at once.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 18, 2011)

GUYS!!!!111!!1!!! THE NEW LUBIX TENSIONER IS GONNA COME OUT IN A FEW MONTHS!!!!11!!1 LET THE HYPE BEGIN!!!!1


----------



## jrb (Jul 18, 2011)

I ordered some Guhong Torpedos.


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 18, 2011)

asportking said:


> Dayan might have to give money to the people who came up with it, either Donovan or izovire. I don't know though, I'm no expert on that sort of stuff.


Well, if anyone had to pay someone, then Izovire and Donovan might have to pay xkevx and me for the idea of putting anchors in the cubes (as we discussed this public in a facebook group moths ago) but definitely no one had to be payed by DaYan... It rahter would be the other way around: These aftermarket anchors are a pretty audacious KO of the original ones and if I was DaYan, had designed the anchors, had their patent and if I would not have given permission to use the design (lets assume Lubix has the permission)... well... remember what V-Cubes did? Just saying since you are talking about money changing hands... ;-)


----------



## xkevx (Jul 19, 2011)

Frankly speaking, i have kinda lots to say regarding this matter, but i do not want to offend anyone....so i will keep my mouth shut.
but i will be observing everything......


----------



## SoupFlies (Jul 19, 2011)

Basically, were getting orders out as fast as possible. Please be patient, were working hard.

Yes tracking info is provided for USA orders. International orders receive a shipping confirmation number. It does not get updated very often and USPS is to blame for this. On that note… Local (to the recipients country) customs is GENERALLY the reason why international orders take so long to arrive, check with them.

All information about shipping should be emailed to me, as we said in our latest video, Donovan gets a TON of emails a day, and I know everything he does.

I just put torpedoes in my GuHong, it feels amazing, pulled out a 17 2nd solve. Pretty good for me.

Im excited to have free time again, so I am working HARD.

That is all.


----------



## Chappi (Jul 19, 2011)

SoupFlies said:


> On that note… Local (to the recipients country) customs is GENERALLY the reason why international orders take so long to arrive, check with them.



Hell yea.....
I can sadly confirm this! International customers please be real patient, my Elite delivery took exactly 85 days to reach me. I'm a german resident and there's absolutely no need to blame lubix for this 'long run'. It was definately german customs regulations that caused the delay. 
I'm still waiting for a second delivery that is actually running about 45 days, so i can sit down and relax for a 'few' more days of waiting 

Edit: 
Forgot the most important point:
THE LUBIX STUFF IS WORTH EVEN THE LONGEST WAIT!


----------



## cubernya (Jul 19, 2011)

Got an ebay auction going with reserve at 180...180 taking away the lightake order and cubesmith order leaves $10.38. 1 set of guhong anchors is $11.94 (w/shipping). Now as far as I know 10.38>11.94 comes back false. So now lets only hope that the price goes $2 over reserve


----------



## Noodleleg (Jul 21, 2011)

Fusion is overrated... Just Guhong with torpedoes... Why not just get a Guhong and mod it yourself/DIY...?


----------



## HumanDude (Jul 21, 2011)

Noodleleg said:


> Fusion is overrated... Just Guhong with torpedoes... Why not just get a Guhong and mod it yourself/DIY...?


 
It took me a drill, hours, getting plastic shavings everywhere, and cutting myself, just to mod my Guhong's edges to fit the torpedoes (I didn't want to mod the torpedoes because I still might swap them back to my Lunhui). If it wasn't summer, I really wouldn't have the time nor the inclination to do the mod. Just saying, the torpedo mod's not that easy (compared to the 48 point edge mod).


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 22, 2011)

You could have just modded the torpedo... Instead of the edge.


----------



## HumanDude (Jul 22, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> You could have just modded the torpedo... Instead of the edge.


 
I specifically said: 



HumanDude said:


> I didn't want to mod the torpedoes because I still might swap them back to my Lunhui.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 22, 2011)

i cant wait to get mine!! too bad they got so behind but with 16 orders a day and having to mod each one which is 30 minutes each thats already 8 hours a day including post office and stuff like that. I wish i could help them if only I lived in denver. When ben and Donovan are all caught up everything will be awesome! Also if you just buy a Fusion you get a cooler sticker and the torpedos will be $3 off from what they usually are thats a awesome deal! For whoever commented about the Fusion Lingyuns i doubt it will happen because Dayan has stopped producing the Lingyun and so Donovan cant buy them from the factory they will probably come out with the Lingyun 2 or whatever but right now Donovan cant buy any in mass quantities. Thats what i last heard at least if im wrong correct me but thats that i believe.


----------



## deathazaru (Jul 22, 2011)

too bad they dont have a contest or something like that


----------



## Zarxrax (Jul 22, 2011)

So what are the differences between the Ultimate Lubix ZhanChi and the Lubix Fusion?
Isn't the Lubix fusion just trying to turn a guhong into a zhanchi? 
I'm trynig to decide which one to buy here, and I'm not sure why I should select the Fusion.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 22, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> So what are the differences between the Ultimate Lubix ZhanChi and the Lubix Fusion?
> Isn't the Lubix fusion just trying to turn a guhong into a zhanchi?
> I'm trynig to decide which one to buy here, and I'm not sure why I should select the Fusion.


 
They both have a different feel that is a preference to each individual cuber. So usually if you like the guhong then you can upgrade it and make it even better unless you like the zhanchi. Plus you can take the torpedoes in and out on the Fusion


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 22, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> They both have a different feel that is a preference to each individual cuber. So usually if you like the guhong then you can upgrade it and make it even better unless you like the zhanchi. Plus you can take the torpedoes in and out on the Fusion


 
You can take the torpedoes out on a Zhanchi too


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 22, 2011)

jskyler91 said:


> You can take the torpedoes out on a Zhanchi too


 
sorry let me revise that, but the guhong was meant for torpedoes taken out and was upgraded wth them whereas the zhanchi was meant to have the torpedoes in but you can sort of, idk?, downgrade?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 22, 2011)

Guhong wasn't *meant* to have them taken out. The designers just didn't think of them when making the guhong.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 22, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> the guhong was meant for torpedoes taken out


 No.

Like Ryan said, GuHongs weren't made for the torpedoes to be taken out. In fact, they weren't made for torpedoes, period.








oddlespuddle said:


> So basically, it's the Tribox Innov project, but by people we will actually buy cubes from?


 
Yes. 
I've been wondering if all he did was take the Tribox Innov mod, and change the name to Fusion.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 22, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> So what are the differences between the Ultimate Lubix ZhanChi and the Lubix Fusion?
> Isn't the Lubix fusion just trying to turn a guhong into a zhanchi?
> I'm trynig to decide which one to buy here, and I'm not sure why I should select the Fusion.


 
Well the Ultimate Zhanchi is a well Zhanchi and the Lubix Fusion is a Ultimate Gu hong with torpedos specifically made for the gu hong.

The Gu hong is a very sturdy cube and is overall just great. the Zhanchi is very is very springy. I like both probably the Fusion better because it doesnt pop but either way you can go bad. On my youtube you can see my review of the Zhanchi its great.



ElectricDoodie said:


> Yes.
> I've been wondering if all he did was take the Tribox Innov mod, and change the name to Fusion.



No he cut and put the torpedos the day he received his first lunhui. Saw them and modded then used them it just has taken 2-3 months to produce his own


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 22, 2011)

just forget what i said about the guhong/zhanchi thing haha


----------



## Pixel 6 (Jul 22, 2011)

Now that I have them released, I can clear things up. 

On April 19th, I received 2 LunHui cubes in the mail. I did the first US review on that cube in the afternoon. That evening, I modified the wings on the LunHui torpedos, and fit the torpedos into me ELITE. Bliss.

I saw the potential in the modded pieces, and the following morning, I was at a injection molding company getting cad drawings done to fit them for both the GuHong and LingYun.

Before getting the tool made, I had a few 3D test pieces made with a technique called SLA. I heard a few weeks after starting, that other people were discussing the idea, and Tall5001 urged me to hurry up! Shortly after that I showed him the prototypes. I also had them in my cube at the Kansas Comp... Which was really hard to keep secret lol.

A while after, I saw the first 2 videos on YouTube appear on the idea. Then Yu Nakagima did his video on the mod, and it became really popular. 

Because I was planning on releasing them, and if I released the details too soon it would stop my business because of people anticipating it's release, I was vague to what I was working on, and kept moving forward on the project.

For what it's worth, I had the process started weeks before anyone even mentioned the idea. (I watched for this topic daily)

But, others brought it to light and shared the idea with others. And people should be thankful for that. I would have shared the idea, had I not decided to produce ones for the other cubes, but clearly I had different plans.

I'm still in persuit of the perfect cube, and it's getting close. A perfect core, (billet aluminum) is the next goal. If all goes well with people supporting the Fusion / Torpedo idea, my next project is the core. Like everything else, time will tell. 

So now there are a few ways to make the GuHong greater... Modded edges to get LunHui pieces to fit (hard way, but keeps both cubes functional), modding LunHui Torpedos (fairly simple, cut the wings off, do some trimming on the torpedos and the edges - at the expense of your LunHui), and my Torpedos (fairly easy to clean up the edges... LingYun pieces fit with no modding).

So yea, IMO all of the Dayan cubes are great. And thats including the LingYun now... But the ELITE (w/torpedos) is still my favorite cube... And will be hard to beat. 
Happy cubing, 

- Pixel -


----------



## Pazuzu (Jul 22, 2011)

I've often thought about an aluminium core, machined to be perfect on each axis. I can't see how it won't be anything other than hideously expensive to develop and produce without resorting to casting, which will have the same issues with accuracy as plastic moulds only much more costly. But I suppose if people are already paying $125 and up for your modded GuHong, someone will probably pay double that for one with an aluminium core.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 22, 2011)

Pazuzu said:


> I've often thought about an aluminium core, machined to be perfect on each axis. I can't see how it won't be anything other than hideously expensive to develop and produce without resorting to casting, which will have the same issues with accuracy as plastic moulds only much more costly. But I suppose if people are already paying $125 and up for your modded GuHong, someone will probably pay double that for one with an aluminium core.


 
that would be pretty awesome though . I kinda wanna just see someone buy it so i can watch the review lol


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 23, 2011)

Pixel 6 said:


> Because I was planning on releasing them, and if I released the details too soon it would stop my business because of people anticipating it's release, I was vague to what I was working on, and kept moving forward on the project.
> 
> 
> I'm still in persuit of the perfect cube, and it's getting close. A perfect core, (billet aluminum) is the next goal.
> - Pixel -



I appreciate the update! That certainly makes more sense looking back.

An aluminum core would be amazing! Perfect axes every time! I wonder if it would be possible to coat the core and the center piece (where they touch) with Teflon or something else to make it buttery slippery. Teflon on Teflon with Lubix... it would free spin for hours! That setup might actually make a cube legitimately too fast!

One advantage of a aluminum core would be the reusability... you could pop it into any cube at any time. You could unscrew it, clean all the pieces, and screw it back in with no problems. The thing is, the screws would have to perfectly match the threaded holes. I'd probably pay no more than $10 for an aluminum core with the hardware...


----------



## RaresB (Jul 23, 2011)

Excuse me if im totally wrong but wouldnt an aluminium core make the cube heavier. For some people that may be a drawback and it would be quite heavy when paired up with other parts such as torpedoes and more things to come. (please correct me if im wrong)


----------



## da25centz (Jul 23, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> Excuse me if im totally wrong but wouldnt an aluminium core make the cube heavier. For some people that may be a drawback and it would be quite heavy when paired up with other parts such as torpedoes and more things to come. (please correct me if im wrong)


 
yes, but not that much. As metals go, aluminum is very light


----------



## Nopedk (Jul 23, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> Excuse me if im totally wrong but wouldnt an aluminium core make the cube heavier. For some people that may be a drawback and it would be quite heavy when paired up with other parts such as torpedoes and more things to come. (please correct me if im wrong)


 
Not really, since aluminium is very light, I'm not even sure if you would be able to feel the difference.


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 24, 2011)

Aluminium is pretty light... and you could machine it in some pretty cool ways to help eliminate some weight (if the weight was even a problem).

I suspect a *heavier *core might actually feel better. The heavier core would add some weight towards the center of the cube. Any added weight in the core of the cube, would not change the rotational inertia of the layers. In other words, the cube would weigh more, but the turning of the layers would feel the same. To repeat it another way, the cube would not slow down due to the added weight.

The problem with heavy cubes, in my opinion, isn't the cubes overall weight (we can all lift them...). It's where the weight is. A heavy cube, currently, has the weight mostly in the hardware, edges and corners. This creates rotational inertia which makes it feel slow and hard to turn (all other things being equal... of course cubie design factors in too).

Eventually, by design or sheer luck, we'll get a *heavy *core with lighter edges and corners... and it'll blow everything out of the water. The low rotational inertia would allow the layers to fly by.

The problem with light cubes, in my opinion, is that you lose control of the cube because you just don't feel it enough. I haven't yet ordered my Alpha CC, but it would be a great cube to try the heavy core light pieces hypothesis out on.

I've always loved the quality of the plastic from Alpha... if only Dayan could get Alpha plastic... oh well, maybe someday!


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 24, 2011)

achilles308 said:


> Aluminium is pretty light... and you could machine it in some pretty cool ways to help eliminate some weight (if the weight was even a problem).
> 
> I suspect a *heavier *core might actually feel better. The heavier core would add some weight towards the center of the cube. Any added weight in the core of the cube, would not change the rotational inertia of the layers. In other words, the cube would weigh more, but the turning of the layers would feel the same. To repeat it another way, the cube would not slow down due to the added weight.
> 
> ...


 
visit my cube design thread maybe ill make it with an aluminium core


----------



## minime12358 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok, I just got my fusion today.

It is AWESOME.

I will post my unboxing/ comparison to ultimate lunhui/regular zhan chi


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 26, 2011)

I think that the price the Aluminum core will be will be like 10-20 dollars just because they would cost so much to manufacture but i know i would buy one for all my main speed cubes!


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 26, 2011)

Carbon fiber core


----------



## Erdos (Jul 27, 2011)

Still in total anticipation for the Lubix Zhanchi. I've only seen one youtube review on it and it gave it a bad review for its 'gummy feeling.' I sure hope I don't end up returning it!


----------



## minime12358 (Jul 27, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> Carbon fiber core


 
YES


[BS]
I will have them in my store this fall
[/BS]


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 27, 2011)

Erdos said:


> Still in total anticipation for the Lubix Zhanchi. I've only seen one youtube review on it and it gave it a bad review for its 'gummy feeling.' I sure hope I don't end up returning it!


 
Dont worry i am pretty sure you will like it!


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 27, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> Carbon fiber core


 If you don't mind a $30 core.


----------



## puzzlecubefreak (Jul 27, 2011)

Defiantly get the lubix fusion. It is a lot better.


----------



## puzzlecubefreak (Jul 27, 2011)

I think the video was wrong because I borrowed my friend's lubix zhanchi and it did not have a gummy feeling.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 27, 2011)

Use the edit button 
*gasps realising that I'm a hypocrite*


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 27, 2011)

puzzlecubefreak said:


> I think the video was wrong because I borrowed my friend's lubix zhanchi and it did not have a gummy feeling.


 
Well idk what video you are talking about but as soon as you get it they will have a gummy feeling because the lube has been sitting for a while when you work it in they are fine!


----------



## Bapao (Jul 27, 2011)

achilles308 said:


> I appreciate the update! That certainly makes more sense looking back.
> 
> An aluminum core would be amazing! Perfect axes every time! *I wonder if it would be possible to coat the core and the center piece (where they touch) with Teflon *or something else to make it buttery slippery. Teflon on Teflon with Lubix... it would free spin for hours! That setup might actually make a cube legitimately too fast!
> 
> One advantage of a aluminum core would be the reusability... you could pop it into any cube at any time. You could unscrew it, clean all the pieces, and screw it back in with no problems. The thing is, the screws would have to perfectly match the threaded holes. I'd probably pay no more than $10 for an aluminum core with the hardware...


 
The centers no longer touch the core directly once you put the edges and corners into the cube. So that would be a waste of time.


----------



## minime12358 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hmm... I Would like to update with something...

My fusion is popping a lot now. This is all I have time to say, but... yep it is.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 28, 2011)

minime12358 said:


> Hmm... I Would like to update with something...
> 
> My fusion is popping a lot now. This is all I have time to say, but... yep it is.


 
Explain how please? maybe you need to tighten it?


----------



## Erdos (Jul 28, 2011)

Paypal just notified my cube shipped. I ordered July 22nd, so the processing time was only 5 days. Just stating this in case anyone else is curious about the wait time.


----------



## minime12358 (Jul 29, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Explain how please? maybe you need to tighten it?


 
Hmm,.. well the blue side was a little loose, but I still am having some popping issues :/ I dont know in specific, it is just I have to be a lot more careful. I am sure that the torpedoes help a lot; I tried taking _one_ out on my lunhui, and that piece always was the one that popped. Ill update in a bit..


----------

